# Akatsuki Skin Online (contains spoilers for dub fans)



## Blue (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to Heero,who put it all together, and Vervex for the banner!

Switch to it here.

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura


*Spoiler*: __ 








Expect a Lee skin next.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2008)

Also, be prepared for the forum to go down for a moment when we turn it on for all users.


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2008)

YES ANOTHER SKIN


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 8, 2008)

Third in legendary thread.


----------



## Heero (Sep 8, 2008)

lol also i forgot 

on my forum i have the custom bbcode in the quick reply so on this skin you get it too


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd like to thank everyone involved for making my wet-dreams come true.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2008)

FUCK YES LEE!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2008)

FUCK YES   .


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2008)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 8, 2008)

This is so damn epic. 

I have been awaiting this for so long! It's easy on the eyes and.....*drools all over Deidara on the banner*. 

Thank you to everyone who was involved in this! I already know a number of people who were.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2008)

I can barely see Kakuzu in the background. 

But at least he's there. pek


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2008)

awesome, using now.

lol, this post has the Sasuke background with the akatsuki skin buttons below


----------



## Gary (Sep 8, 2008)

pek        .


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Sep 8, 2008)

FUCK YES

I AM DROOLING

BRB, NEED A TOWEL


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 8, 2008)

epic skin


----------



## Kittan (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome work! But is there any way to see the quote/multi/reply as whole words?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 8, 2008)

best skin since...ever


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 8, 2008)

I came twice


----------



## Vanity (Sep 8, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Awesome work! But is there any way to see the quote/multi/reply as whole words?



Well once you know the buttons it doesn't really matter anymore does it?


----------



## Ina (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, it's ... red.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Job heero and Tina!!!


----------



## Captain Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy crap.  This is truly beyond epic and win.


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, this is really, really nice.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 8, 2008)

1) This skin rocks.

2) No more Sasuke. Hell yes.

3) LEE! LEE! LEE!


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 8, 2008)

You guys rock.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Sep 8, 2008)

I love it. A change of the previous versions was needed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2008)

*Must spread rep to rep Heero again*


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 8, 2008)

It's almost pink  Well the banner is very nice, good job on that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally, the only skin awesome enough to make me switch from the Naruto one.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2008)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2008)

it's so soothing pek best skin ever


----------



## Barrow (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks good, I'm using it right now.


----------



## Hyuuga (Sep 8, 2008)

It matches my sig. 

Very nice.


----------



## Twizted (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome skin guys. Switching now.


----------



## Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

I love it. I love you guys. I love everyone. It's sooo beautiful 


And it matches my set perfectly


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 8, 2008)

This'll do until an up-to-date Naruto skin comes. Good job.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 8, 2008)

Pain makes it rain. Awesome job.


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, my favorite color. pek

It's awesome!


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome skin  Good job everyone involved.


----------



## Elle (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job ~ I like the subdued color scheme.  Also coordinates with my current set nicely XD.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

You know, my entire time here, I've kept with the Naruto one because Sasuke's and Sakura's didn't really appeal to me.  But I think I'm actually going to use this one now.  

JAWSOME!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Custom BBCodes = Win.

I also noticed the "Your notifications" thing was working, is that an included update?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice. I'm going to be using this one for a long while!


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice skin can't wait for the lee version.


----------



## Hyuuga (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, how is the Gai and Lee skin coming along?


----------



## Crayons (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh nice. I'm trying it right now. Looks good


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 9, 2008)

Blue said:


> Expect a Lee skin next.





But I still want my Hinata skin dammit


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 9, 2008)

MUCH BETTER


----------



## Aina (Sep 9, 2008)

Its the best so far. 


LEE?! What the frack. When is there gonna be a Kakashi skin.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 9, 2008)

Neat to have a new skin. :3 A pity I won't be using it because my eyes can't stand any form of red for long, but a lovely skin nonetheless.

--
@Harlita: I sawed!


----------



## Brian (Sep 9, 2008)

After the Rock Lee skin do a Shikamaru skin


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay Blue!

Is it possible to credit Amaretti (pein) and KamiKaze345 (tobi) for the colorings used in the banner as well? 



Btw, I noticed a bug: whenever I enter a section, I see a letter appearing on top that pushes the design.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> Yay Blue!
> 
> Is it possible to credit Amaretti (pein) and KamiKaze345 (tobi) for the colorings used in the banner as well?



And Kishi himself.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> Yay Blue!
> 
> Is it possible to credit Amaretti (pein) and KamiKaze345 (tobi) for the colorings used in the banner as well?
> 
> ...


That's not the only one, the posts are slightly misaligned as well.

I'll use Sunny's screenshot since I'm lazy =P



But they're pretty minor issues, nothing that really detracts from the skin's epicness.


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

Well at least it's centered...

the only thing that disturbs me is that _f_ on top... 

....

evil f


----------



## tgre (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't... stop... fapping.

Must. Spread. Semen.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well at least it's centered...
> 
> the only thing that disturbs me is that _f_ on top...
> 
> ...


If you scroll down a little it's gone


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 9, 2008)

This is by far the best skin.

You guys did a top-notch job.

Thank you!


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 9, 2008)

It's lovely, thank you for all your hard work!

I'm definitely using it.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh its so beautiful (because Itachi is there). No, really. I always liked the Naruto one a lot but this one is gorgeous too.


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 9, 2008)

Perfect! Well done


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Sep 9, 2008)

*Wow. This skin is amazing. 
Could use more Itachi and less Pain. LoL.*


----------



## vered (Sep 9, 2008)

peinpek
he looks amazing .
the akatsuki skin is great .


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 9, 2008)

Sigh, yet another "warm" coloured skin. I like what you've done with the buttons in the QR box, though. Any way of getting them in the Sasuke skin?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I'd prefer the default naruto one


----------



## Young-Sasuke (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this skins, its better than the sasuke skin 

I LOVE AKATSUKI !!!


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 9, 2008)

this skin is amaizing..Pein-samapek


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome awesome awesome ! Im so keeping this skin < 3


----------



## Bochi (Sep 9, 2008)

Whom should I rep?
Heero, vervex, Amaretti and KamiKaze345. Is that all?


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 9, 2008)

Not bad       .


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 9, 2008)

really awesome skin..but i dont prefer the color though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Not that different from the Sakura one but I quite like it ?

Thank god nobody made the mistake of uploading a dark skin, yet. It fucks up transparencies


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate dark skins.

Well done Heero, vervex. :3


----------



## Aiolia (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it pek


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 9, 2008)

How lovely! Nicely done Ver and Heero.

Too bad it's red again >_>


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 9, 2008)

Its good, but it needs moar Konans.


----------



## Even (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome, skin is awesome


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

About time guys 
Thanks for the hard work

Special thanks for Vervex which had to change the banner two times


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 9, 2008)

That's the most I've ever seen of the bh.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 9, 2008)

This skin rocks!


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks great, good colors.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to switch to it in a moment, great works guys on making another great skin


----------



## Rei (Sep 9, 2008)

AHH! I LOVE IT! 

/caps abuse

Great work on it. <3
I'll be using this for as long as I'm here, I just know it.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 9, 2008)

Akatsuki skin roxxors


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 9, 2008)

It is good, but I demand a Itachi skin for great justice!!!!!


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 9, 2008)

I absolutely love it all ;D Especially the banner ^^

Definately keeping this one for a long time ~~~ ;D


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, great


----------



## Sasha2999 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm digging this skin! Awesome!


----------



## Red (Sep 9, 2008)

FUCK YES YOU ARE THE BEST SKIN EVER.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 9, 2008)

*FUCKING UPDATE UZUMAKI SKIN MOTHERFUCKERS*

but dont delete the old one when you do


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

It's pretty good. I'm still attached to the blue skin though. :sweat


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

Am I the only one that sees the letter 'f' on the top left of some of the sections?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2008)

no you're not


----------



## Spica (Sep 9, 2008)

I liked it. The colors didn't scream like Sakura's skin, and not as "plain" as Sasuke's.


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 9, 2008)

I still don't like the head border of the skin, but its better than it was in the 1st version.


----------



## Seany (Sep 9, 2008)

It's pretty good, nice work! 
i found it funny how Pain's head was cut off though 

Lee is next? it should really be Kakashi


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> It's pretty good, nice work!
> i found it funny how Pain's head was cut off though
> 
> Lee is next? it should really be Kakashi


...Or Asuma. 
Which is unlikely.  But a guy can dream right? Maybe a Team 10 layout would be more likely, or even a Jounin layout!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it, its very well done. 
Akatsuki para sempre!


----------



## Arcanis (Sep 9, 2008)

This skin is beyond epic! It's finally here.

Now just update the Naruto skin. 


EDIT: I just noticed that the Tobi image next to Pain is mirrored, the eye is supposed to be on the other side. It bothers me a lot.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally, a skin i can use with choice.


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> This skin is beyond epic! It's finally here.
> 
> Now just update the Naruto skin.
> 
> ...


Picky much?  I kid, 
I have problems with the smallest of things. It's a bad habit.


----------



## Denizen (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh wow, so it's finally done.

I recognise those clouds!


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

Denizen said:


> Oh wow, so it's finally done.
> 
> I recognise those clouds!


Really?! What are they?! 

Aheh.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> I still don't like the head border of the skin, but its better than it was in the 1st version.



quoted for truth

i mean what the hell is pein doing in there the biggest

tobi is the akatsuki leader


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> quoted for truth
> 
> i mean what the hell is pein doing in there the biggest
> 
> tobi is the akatsuki leader



*Spoiler*: __ 



No. Madara said himself that Pain is the leader when you first find out Tobi is all badass with the hood when he is speaking to him and Konan on top of that building. "As leader, I don't expect failiure". Madara just formed an alliance with them.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 9, 2008)

Fricken awesome~!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice. 


Still have hope for the Gai Skin. 


EDIT: is there a way to save the choice to my profile? Since everytime I log out and in it resets to the Naruto skin.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 9, 2008)

Whats with all of the light skins, can't there be a dark looking skin?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Width is too short, so the actual forum text alignment is off. Someone has probably already said it but I can't be bothered to go through 6 pages 

But yeah, increase it a tad and it'll be fine! 



EDIT: Never mind, it isn't the width, must be something else because the Sasuke skin is fine and it's the same in dimensions. :|


----------



## Captain Apoo (Sep 9, 2008)

^
Skin is perfect for me, no probs.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 9, 2008)

Akatsuki Skin, Finally!!


----------



## Penkihake (Sep 9, 2008)

*Oh my god I'm in love XD*


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Hehe, not bad. I'm using this skin for a while.


----------



## E∂ward (Sep 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Whats with all of the light skins, can't there be a dark looking skin?



QFT.

I guess they have a trademark and fear making dark skins for some reason. Anyways, it's alright, much similar to Sakura's. Also, banner needs work.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 9, 2008)

It's awesome, but I wouldn't dark skins too.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 9, 2008)

Only complaignt I have is that Hidan is cut off


----------



## MajorThor (Sep 9, 2008)

This skin am good. /seal of approval


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 9, 2008)

sexy skin
its amazing


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Width is too short, so the actual forum text alignment is off. Someone has probably already said it but I can't be bothered to go through 6 pages
> 
> But yeah, increase it a tad and it'll be fine!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I brought it up earlier.

Blue's screenshot looks fine, which confuses me


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 9, 2008)

Hooray for new theme


----------



## SP (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it.  But I'm such a creature of habit, I switched back to my old skin already. xD


----------



## Hio (Sep 9, 2008)

nice job more skins!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 9, 2008)

The New Theme is just P-I-M-P!


KERK!


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a new favorite skin! But umm, Tobi's picture is very noticeably flipped, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2008)

It looks pretty fruity. All pink and such. Naruto/orange is still the best skin.


----------



## Felt (Sep 9, 2008)

finally a skin i like :3


----------



## ss5 (Sep 9, 2008)

This new skin is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 9, 2008)

This skin makes NF look like a whole other forum


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 9, 2008)

Lee


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice skin 

*changing skin*


----------



## Creator (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks awesome. 

I think the Sannins should have been made before though.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

Minor-issue, when viewing sub-forums there's a white f in the top left corner.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool, ive been waiting for this 

Didnt like the sakura or sauske skin, so was just using default naruto until this came along. 

Yay!


----------



## Traveler (Sep 9, 2008)

I was hoping it would be a little more black, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't like it because Hidan is blocked.  Was that done on purpose?  Thanks a lot for totally slapping Hidan fans in the face.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 9, 2008)

it's alright, but Kaen is right, hidan is blocked, it kinda looks bad like that. Also the banner seems to short....

but it's pretty good. But i would like to see some bleach versions, even if this is Naruto Forums.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Tsukiyo said:


> it's alright, but Kaen is right, hidan is blocked, it kinda looks bad like that. Also the banner seems to short....



Yeah, I mean there's no reason why they couldn't have put the wording at the top so that Hidan can be seen, since they drew a separate picture of Pein and he's the only one that would have been blocked by the wording if they'd put it at the top.

I'm disgusted that they'd just block Hidan like that.  Like it or not, he's a member of Akatsuki too and it's a real slap in the face to his fans that you'd do that.  I'd feel ashamed if I did that to a group of fans, even if they are small.

I wouldn't use your Akatsuki skin if I was paid to.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Yeah, I mean there's no reason why they couldn't have put the wording at the top so that Hidan can be seen, since they drew a separate picture of Pein and he's the only one that would have been blocked by the wording if they'd put it at the top.
> 
> I'm disgusted that they'd just block Hidan like that.  Like it or not, he's a member of Akatsuki too and it's a real slap in the face to his fans that you'd do that.  I'd feel ashamed if I did that to a group of fans, even if they are small.
> 
> I wouldn't use your Akatsuki skin if I was paid to.


i lol'd

its just a skin, who cares if hes blocked by a little graphic you still know hes there


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Yeah, I mean there's no reason why they couldn't have put the wording at the top so that Hidan can be seen, since they drew a separate picture of Pein and he's the only one that would have been blocked by the wording if they'd put it at the top.
> 
> I'm disgusted that they'd just block Hidan like that.  Like it or not, he's a member of Akatsuki too and it's a real slap in the face to his fans that you'd do that.  I'd feel ashamed if I did that to a group of fans, even if they are small.
> 
> I wouldn't use your Akatsuki skin if I was paid to.



What the fuck is this shit?
Are you serious?

Are you like that "Leave Britney Alone" guy?


----------



## Chee (Sep 9, 2008)

I demand a nonNaruto related skin.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

You shouldn't have called it "Akatsuki skin" if it's really just "my personal favorite Akatsuki members with the one I don't like blocked skin".

I don't like Shikamaru but if I made a Team 10 skin I wouldn't block him and then say "well who cares if he's blocked by a graphic?"

Who cares?  *I* care.  And I'd imagine if other Hidan fans knew about this, they'd care.

Do you think if you'd blocked Deidara that people wouldn't speak up about it?

Just because you don't like Hidan or he isn't popular here doesn't make what you did right.  He's a member of Akatsuki and you blatantly blocked him off the screen so that he can hardly be seen, and you just laugh about it?  That.....I don't get that, Heero, I really don't........you really shouldn't let your personal biases affect you when you do something like this.

You were unfair to Hidan's fans and I don't think that was right, and I was going to speak up about it.  I'm not going to rescind my words.  I'm not in the wrong here.


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

And if the lettering was used on the top, Kisame would be blocked
Shit happens, this was the best stock they had. 
I'm an Hidan fan myself but I'm not angered with it because I understand the sacrifices that sometimes must be made to achieve a final product

Shit happens, we can't satisfy everyone


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> And if the lettering was used on the top, Kisame would be blocked
> Shit happens, this was the best stock they had.
> I'm an Hidan fan myself but I'm not angered with it because I understand the sacrifices that sometimes must be made to achieve a final product
> 
> Shit happens, we can't satisfy everyone



No, Kisame is far enough over that I don't think he would have been blocked.

And they could have made an extra picture of Hidan like they did with Pein, etc., when they saw that Hidan was being blocked.

It's pretty obvious to me that it's the creator of the skin's own personal bias against Hidan.  I looked in his profile and his favorite chapter is the one Hidan dies/is defeated in...that speaks volumes to me about why the skin is the way it is.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

You do know Heero didn't make the banner... Right?


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> No, Kisame is far enough over that I don't think he would have been blocked.
> 
> And they could have made an extra picture of Hidan like they did with Pein, etc., when they saw that Hidan was being blocked.
> 
> It's pretty obvious to me that it's the creator of the skin's own personal bias against Hidan.  I looked in his profile and his favorite chapter is the one Hidan dies/is defeated in...that speaks volumes to me about why the skin is the way it is.



Vervex made the Banner (Am I correct?), and she did a wonderful job with it
Secondly, the only reason Pain and Tobi are up there is because:

1. They are the leaders
2. Pain isn't even recognizable

Whereas Hidan, although blocked, is there, and it can be seen


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> You do know Heero didn't make the banner... Right?



Really?  And I just negged him too....well then who did make it?  That's who I need to neg rep. 

Because that wasn't right what they did.




> Whereas Hidan, although blocked, is there, and it can be seen



He really can't be seen, Felix.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Pretty lame.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> You shouldn't have called it "Akatsuki skin" if it's really just "my personal favorite Akatsuki members with the one I don't like blocked skin".
> 
> I don't like Shikamaru but if I made a Team 10 skin I wouldn't block him and then say "well who cares if he's blocked by a graphic?"
> 
> ...



Okay I think you are over-reating a little bit here. I'm your friend but you are over-reacting about it.

Hidan is at least ON the banner.

And honestly how else was the artist suppose to make it? Do you know how hard it is to make a big banner like that and have all the characters even on it?

It has nothing to do with Hidan. If Kishi had drawn that picture that was used there in the banner in a different way(say he put Hidan at the front where Deidara is and Deidara was sitting down there....then Deidara would be blocked).

It's not a personal attack on Hidan.

vervex made the banner but she likes Hidan MORE than any of the other members. Trust me she didn't block him on purpose. :S And she made the banner see-through. She could have made it totally blocked, you know? She didn't.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> You shouldn't have called it "Akatsuki skin" if it's really just "my personal favorite Akatsuki members with the one I don't like blocked skin".
> 
> I don't like Shikamaru but if I made a Team 10 skin I wouldn't block him and then say "well who cares if he's blocked by a graphic?"
> 
> ...


tl ; dr


Kaen Mikami said:


> No, Kisame is far enough over that I don't think he would have been blocked.
> 
> And they could have made an extra picture of Hidan like they did with Pein, etc., when they saw that Hidan was being blocked.
> 
> It's pretty obvious to me that it's the creator of the skin's own *personal bias* against Hidan.  I looked in his profile and his favorite chapter is the one Hidan dies/is defeated in...that speaks volumes to me about why the skin is the way it is.


first off before you do anything you should know the facts
1. i fucking hate naruto all togather, i did this as a favor.
2. Vervex made the banner not me

also you take naruto way to serious, it a manga


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Heero > You


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe it was Heero then who wanted Hidan blocked.

They could have done a better job to let Hidan be shown.  I do think it's personal but they probably won't admit it.

I don't see why they couldn't have put an extra picture of Hidan on it like they did Pein and Tobi then, once they saw he was being blocked.

You can't see Hidan at all Kyasurin, he may as well have been completely blocked because he is 99% blocked.

There's so much bias against Hidan on this board that it's sickening, and this is just another example of it.

If I'm over-reacting?  Well, maybe I've been jaded by the constant Hidan-bashing that goes on at this board, and that mods and admins allow it just reiterates that this board is very anti-Hidan and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

For the record, Vervex was trying to use original images colored and drawn by Kishi as the base. Which made the process of finding a good stock that displayed all of Akatsuki together even more difficult.

It's like complaining that you can't see Konan's face when you can see the face of every other member. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Maybe it was Heero then who wanted Hidan blocked.
> 
> They could have done a better job to let Hidan be shown.  I do think it's personal but they probably won't admit it.
> 
> ...


I was given the banner after i had coded/color'd everything, so take your case to vervex

theres bias against every character here


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Maybe it was Heero then who wanted Hidan blocked.
> 
> They could have done a better job to let Hidan be shown.  I do think it's personal but they probably won't admit it.
> 
> ...



The part over him is see-through though. You can still see his face.

And who knows, maybe a Hidan skin will be made someday. Individual Akatsuki skins might be made someday.


----------



## starlacyi (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh shit. 

My post was used to show off my favorite skin ever.

 I die happy this lifetime.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet skin


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 9, 2008)

Personally, I'm just upset that one of those beautiful clouds has been partially blocked by that malignant mountain. Vervex is going to pay for this.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And who knows, maybe a Hidan skin will be made someday. Individual Akatsuki skins might be made someday.



On that same day, Phenomenol will be allowed back into the OBD and the MD shall have a Linkin Park discog listening party.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> For the record, Vervex was trying to use original images colored and drawn by Kishi as the base. Which made the process of finding a good stock that displayed all of Akatsuki together even more difficult.
> 
> It's like complaining that you can't see Konan's face when you can see the face of every other member. It's not a big deal.



But Konan is not blocked by a banner/letters.  Hidan is blocked, *you can not see him.*  They put the letters/banner right where he is so that all you see is a blur.  A bit of his scythe and the bottom of his robe and that's it.  His face is utterly blocked by writing.



> Kaen, stop being such a little fantardly bitch. It's just a fucking banner of characters from a piece of badly written fiction.



Oh, I agree it's a badly written fiction, but they made an "Akatsuki" skin, and Hidan is a member of Akatsuki.  They blocked him.  

So I was going to speak up about.  Not that they give a damn what I think, but when you make something, you have to figure you're going to get comments on it.  When you let a character be completely blocked, you shouldn't be surprised if a fan of his isn't going to just be "Oh, well, okay....nice banner!".  I told what I think, if people don't like what I think, too bad.  I don't like the skin, either, but they made it and I have to deal with it, but that doesn't mean I can't question what they did and tell them I don't think it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Personally, I'm just upset that one of those beautiful clouds has been partially blocked by that malignant mountain. Vervex is going to pay for this.



+1                -


----------



## Roxas the Poet (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm in the screenie of the post as a quote...

AWESOME DAY


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> But Konan is not blocked by a banner/letters.  Hidan is blocked, *you can not see him.*  They put the letters/banner right where he is so that all you see is a blur.  A bit of his scythe and the bottom of his robe and that's it.  His face is utterly blocked by writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The letters appear right above Hidan's eyes so vervex tried as hard as she could not to block his face that much.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> But Konan is not blocked by a banner/letters.  Hidan is blocked, *you can not see him.*  They put the letters/banner right where he is so that all you see is a blur.  A bit of his scythe and the bottom of his robe and that's it.  His face is utterly blocked by writing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think your monitor sucks or something. Even with the banner on top of him, you can see him just fine =/

He's not a central akatsuki, the fact that he's there is enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

I shit on Hidan.

=D


Also, does anyone else get the white f in the upper-left corner when viewing a sub-forum, or is it just me?


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I shit on Hidan.
> 
> =D
> 
> ...


It's a skin bug.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I shit on Hidan.
> 
> =D
> 
> ...


i just started getting it to, i dunno why it started

it was fine last night


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> i just started getting it to, i dunno why it started
> 
> it was fine last night


I had it as soon as the skin was enabled. If that helps in any way 

Also, could the post misalignment thing be a port issue from your forum to here?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

I honestly don't see this 'f' that people are talking about but maybe it's because I use IE and not FireFox.


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I had it as soon as the skin was enabled. If that helps in any way
> 
> Also, could the post misalignment thing be a port issue from your forum to here?


i didnt get the F thing till today

yeah the post alignment is different from here to there, i didnt know it was different. The Admins can fix it easy though


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Honestly, I think your monitor sucks or something. Even with the banner on top of him, you can see him just fine =/
> 
> He's not a central akatsuki, the fact that he's there is enough.



My monitor is just fine.  Someone else here said he couldn't be seen also, so it's not my monitor.

And there ya have it: "He's not a central Akatsuki".  The same old "he's fodder" crap that the anti-Hidan people on this board are always spewing, and you're using it as an excuse for Hidan being hidden in the "Akatsuki" skin.   So it's okay to hide Hidan and put the wording just so that he can't be seen, and then when anyone complains they can just say "Well he's not important anyway."

It sucks.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> My monitor is just fine.  Someone else here said he couldn't be seen also, so it's not my monitor.
> 
> And there ya have it: "He's not a central Akatsuki".  The same old "he's fodder" crap that the anti-Hidan people on this board are always spewing, and you're using it as an excuse for Hidan being hidden in the "Akatsuki" skin.   So it's okay to hide Hidan and put the wording just so that he can't be seen, and then when anyone complains they can just say "Well he's not important anyway."
> 
> It sucks.


Now now, I didn't say "he's fodder" but speaking objectively, you have to admit that he's not exactly Pein or Tobi.

No one did it on purpose, things just happen. Look at the Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura skins, they all have the logo on the same place. It's just for consistency.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> My monitor is just fine.  Someone else here said he couldn't be seen also, so it's not my monitor.
> 
> And there ya have it: "He's not a central Akatsuki".  The same old "he's fodder" crap that the anti-Hidan people on this board are always spewing, and you're using it as an excuse for Hidan being hidden in the "Akatsuki" skin.   So it's okay to hide Hidan and put the wording just so that he can't be seen, and then when anyone complains they can just say "Well he's not important anyway."
> 
> It sucks.



At least Hidan is on the banner. There are many characters that will probably never be on a banner.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

There's no reason they couldn't have put the words on the left-hand side and then he wouldn't have been blocked.

I'm not buying this bullshit that the only way to make it was the way they did it, and that they did the best they could to not hide Hidan.

I think they did it on purpose, and/or just didn't give a shit that he's blocked, and I'm calling them on it.  They deserve it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Like Orochimaru 

He was Akatsuki too 

(See what I mean? The same type of cases can be made for any character. There's not necessarily any bias towards any character)

@Heero: You should PM Blue on what to fix


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Like Orochimaru
> 
> He was Akatsuki too
> 
> ...



Well I guess an Orochimaru fan could look at it this way, but it's a little different considering he quit ages ago.

Point is, Hidan was on that drawing Kishimoto made but they put the banner just where he was so you can't see him.

I don't buy for a minute that it wasn't done on purpose and that's just cruel of them.

For Hidan fans, their Akatsuki skin isn't worth a lick.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

They should have an Asuma skin instead.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Well I guess an Orochimaru fan could look at it this way, but it's a little different considering he quit ages ago.
> 
> Point is, Hidan was on that drawing Kishimoto made but they put the banner just where he was so you can't see him.
> 
> ...


Vervex kept altering the skin based on the reflections of the members, Sasori was added on Taxman's request, as well as Pein and Tobi(Not taxman's request on those two, but the requests of others).

No one spoke up about Hidan. Meaning, Vervex had no way of knowing his fans would react badly.

She really didn't mean any ill-intent.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2008)

lol @ banner staff conspiracy theories.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> She really didn't mean any ill-intent.



But a conspiracy theory is so much more romantic.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Vervex kept altering the skin based on the reflections of the members, Sasori was added on Taxman's request, as well as Pein and Tobi(Not taxman's request on those two, but the requests of others).
> 
> No one spoke up about Hidan. Meaning, Vervex had no way of knowing his fans would react badly.
> 
> She really didn't mean any ill-intent.



Right, of course no one cared that Hidan couldn't be seen.  To hell with anyone who likes Hidan.  That's the motto at this board.

I don't believe they didn't have any ill intent.  But it's too late now, whatever the case is.  I'm just letting people know how I feel, that's all I can do, even though it  makes no difference whatsoever at this place.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> But a conspiracy theory is so much more romantic.


I'm messing things up with my explanations


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2008)

> *I don't believe they didn't have any ill intent.* But it's too late now, whatever the case is. I'm just letting people know how I feel, that's all I can do, even though it makes no difference whatsoever at this place.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I honestly don't see this 'f' that people are talking about but maybe it's because I use IE and not FireFox.


I checked on IE7 and Firefox, it's there.

Here's a screenshot by Vervex:



It only happens when you enter a section though. Not anywhere else.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

~M~ said:


>



When your characters get treated like crap, see how judgemental you'll be of me.

Ah well....I'll just ignore their crappy skin same as they ignored Hidan when they made it.  Hehe, well, I shouldn't say ignored, rather I should say, deliberately blocked.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 9, 2008)

It's the internet. 

You must remember they can't lick everyone's butthole at the same time.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

~M~ said:


> It's the internet.
> 
> You must remember they can't lick everyone's butthole at the same time.



I don't even know what you mean by that.  I just know that they put the banner so that Hidan was blocked by it, as some sort of statement I guess.  The big bad evil Asuma-killer can't be seen on the Akatsuki banner, that was their desire as some way to slap Hidan in the face.

I called them on their bias.


----------



## Nash (Sep 9, 2008)

OMFG..you can't see Konan's face!! Staff's fucking sexist!!!!11 

/negs


Srsly...you can still see Hidan's face...get yourself some glasses or something


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

Asuma > Hidan.

Then again, so does Naruto. And that's saying something.


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

LEAVE HIDAN ALONE. HE IS HUMAN AS WELL, WHY ARE YOU DELIBERATELY BLOCKING HIM??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

You can laugh at me all you want, but I have some proof that it WAS indeed bias.

I'm using the Sasuke skin right now.  Guess what?  The wording is on the LEFT side of the screen.  

So this bullshit that they couldn't put the words on any other side is just that, bullshit.

Had they put the words on the left side, NO ONE would be blocked.

See, sorry but I don't fall for lies.  I've been through too much and seen too much to fall for bold-faced lies anymore.  I can see through a lie like I can see through glass, and I tell it like I see it.  Life is too short to put up false niceties.  I'm going to tell people if I think they wronged someone.  

vervex and Heero wronged Hidan and any fans of his, and I'm going to say it.  They don't like it?  They can neg me, I don't care, but I'm not falling for these pathetic excuses that were made.

What happened is, they don't like Hidan and they don't like it that he was even in the picture Kishimoto made, but they found a way to block him with the lettering so they could have their Akatsuki picture but without the hated Hidan.

You bet your bottom dollar I'm going to point out what the hell they did.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

THE STAFF ARE ALL A BUNCH OF RIGHT-WINGERS!


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

Why must Hidan be blocked.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Vervex made the Sasuke banner too.

THIS IS ALL COMING TOGETHER.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

IF IN THE ROCK LEE BANNER THE TAG ISN'T EXACTLY 45/74TH OF THE WAY I'M GONNA BE PISSED


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

THE PLOT THICKENS


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> I checked on IE7 and Firefox, it's there.
> 
> Here's a screenshot by Vervex:
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw her screencap earlier actually. I still haven't seen that mistake though myself. It's a minor thing though and probably won't be hard to fix.



Kaen Mikami said:


> When your characters get treated like crap, see how judgemental you'll be of me.
> 
> Ah well....I'll just ignore their crappy skin same as they ignored Hidan when they made it.  Hehe, well, I shouldn't say ignored, rather I should say, deliberately blocked.



You like Sasuke too. At least there is a Sasuke skin then.

You know that vervex told me Hidan is her fav Akatsuki, right? She didn't block him on purpose with the intent of hating on Hidan.

Also, she hates Sasuke but she still made that Sasuke banner on the Sasuke skin.



Felix said:


> LEAVE HIDAN ALONE. HE IS HUMAN AS WELL, WHY ARE YOU DELIBERATELY BLOCKING HIM??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



That's not going to help the situation...you'll just upset Kaen Mikami further.


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I saw her screencap earlier actually. I still haven't seen that mistake though myself. It's a minor thing though and probably won't be hard to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reason isn't working anymore with Kaen, so the hell with it


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Vervex made the Sasuke banner too.
> 
> THIS IS ALL COMING TOGETHER.



Well, then if she made the Sasuke banner, then there's no reason she couldn't have put the wording on the Akatsuki one so that Hidan wouldn't be blocked.

You can laugh at me all you like, but it was unfair and if it wasn't done on purpose, then very poor judgement was used.

As an artist, vervex will have to receive critiques.  My critique of the Akatsuki banner is that it was poorly done because a member of Akatsuki is not visible and was blocked by the lettering, making it appear as though they were trying to cover him up.

If I was an artist, I would want this kind of thing pointed out to me.  Maybe next time she'll think about this kind of thing.



> You know that vervex told me Hidan is her fav Akatsuki, right?



Yes I remember you told me that Kyasurin but if she really liked Hidan, why would she not try to make him visible in the skin?  It would have been as simple as putting the wording on the left-hand side just like she did for the Sasuke skin......


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

HIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

You are not an artist, nor do you understand how they think, how art works or how to critique on it. You're not giving critique on art, but on a simple minor detail that has no bearing whatsoever besides to the three people that are so ridiculously infatuated by a poorly designed manga character. Go blog about it or summat whilst you're trying to find a male whore.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Critiquing her work is one thing, I just really don't like the idea of you thinking Vervex did it on purpose.

She really wouldn't do that kind of thing.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> Reason isn't working anymore with Kaen, so the hell with it



So that means that you should create more drama in this thread than what's already here? :S

I don't see how that's a good thing.

Anyway, I'm not sure how it would look if the text banner was moved under Pein and Madara instead.

I mean it also depends on what looks best in terms of artistic composition.


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I'm not all that bothered by the banner. I kinda just "lol'd" that Hidan was covered.
BUT I must say aesthetically speaking, I think the text would have looked better on the left. The right side looks pretty cluttered right now.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You are not an artist, nor do you understand how they think, how art works or how to critique on it. You're not giving critique on art, but on a simple minor detail that has no bearing whatsoever besides to the three people that are so ridiculously infatuated by a poorly designed manga character. Go blog about it or summat whilst you're trying to find a male whore.



So if someone is not an artist they shouldn't be allowed to critique it?  That makes no sense.  By that logic, unless you write manga you shouldn't be allowed to say who is or is not a "poorly designed manga character".

That's your opinion that he's poorly designed.  It's not a fact.

It's easy to see that since you hate Hidan, you're glad he was blocked.  Good for you, but you're not going to stop me from speaking my mind.


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2008)

i love it great job may i request a kyuubi one next?


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

To be honest, it looks better on the right. Starting with the lettering and finishing on the Cloud that almost "points" to Tobi and Pain, giving them the focus

And I repeat, Hidan might be blocked, but he is certainly visible

And Im with Crowley Sin, you thinking Vervex did it on purpose is what is annoying me the most


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

If the artist feels like changing it he will. If not: HIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDAAAAAANNNNNNN


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> To be honest, it looks better on the right. Starting with the lettering and finishing on the Cloud that almost "points" to Tobi and Pain, giving them the focus
> 
> And I repeat, Hidan might be blocked, but he is certainly visible
> 
> *And Im with Crowley, you thinking Vervex did it on purpose is what is annoying me the most*


I said that


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> And I repeat, Hidan might be blocked, but he is certainly visible
> 
> And Im with Crowley, you thinking Vervex did it on purpose is what is annoying me the most



He is NOT visible.  I would like to know what you're seeing because all I see is the top of his scythe and bottom of his cloak.  No face, no nothing else.

Why wouldn't I think vervex did it on purpose?  There's nothing that people on this board aren't capable of to show their bias.

Put it this way, say I made a Team 10 skin and put wording right over Shikamaru.  Wouldn't you think I did it on purpose?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> So if someone is not an artist they shouldn't be allowed to critique it?  That makes no sense.  By that logic, unless you write manga you shouldn't be allowed to say who is or is not a "poorly designed manga character".
> 
> That's your opinion that he's poorly designed.  It's not a fact.
> 
> It's easy to see that since you hate Hidan, you're glad he was blocked.  Good for you, but you're not going to stop me from speaking my mind.



Read, woman. I said nor. Not as such.

And I do not give two tugs of a dead dogs cock about Hidan or Naruto in general, but the pathetic nature of your posts in this thread do appeal to my... _warmer_ side. It is obvious to see that the focus was on Tobi and Pein, to the right of them is mere background of the rest of the Akatsuki. As you yourself have said, he is still easily recognizable by his scythe. His hair is shown through the lettering. I don't hear you crying about the other characters being shown poorly, so your calls of bias are delightfully ironic.


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry, Sin
I got confused with all the arguments being exposed here

My point still stands


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

You know that Deidara's sexy crotch got cut from the banner, right? XD In the original pic there's a nice shot between his legs there. 

I'm not going to complain about that though....that's such a little thing and would be silly for me to really care about. I think that the banner looks great overall.

The fact is also that no one can appeal to everyone. If it gets changed, someone else will complain.


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

You can see his face pretty easily.

also,


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> He is NOT visible.  I would like to know what you're seeing because all I see is the top of his scythe and bottom of his cloak.  No face, no nothing else.
> 
> Why wouldn't I think vervex did it on purpose?  There's nothing that people on this board aren't capable of to show their bias.
> 
> Put it this way, say I made a Team 10 skin and put wording right over Shikamaru.  Wouldn't you think I did it on purpose?


Because KY has repeatedly told you that Vervex thinks Hidan is great, and I also told you that she continuously modified it according to the member's wishes?

I really wouldn't care if you said "Shitty banner, it sucks" that would be critiquing her work, saying "Shitty banner, vervex is biased and did it on purpose" isn't critiquing her work, it's attacking her personally, when it's just not true.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hidan is the least important member of Akatsuki. He is the only one crouching so low.

Now think.

Hidan is win. BTW


----------



## Felix (Sep 9, 2008)

How the fuck do you say you can't see him?
I can clearly see him, he is looking to his down-right doing some bored face


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> He is NOT visible.  I would like to know what you're seeing because all I see is the top of his scythe and bottom of his cloak.  No face, no nothing else.



Hm, your monitor may be too dark then  The red square that the text is on is transparent, so you can see his face and hair.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Because KY has repeatedly told you that Vervex thinks Hidan is great, and I also told you that she continuously modified it according to the member's wishes?
> 
> I really wouldn't care if you said "Shitty banner, it sucks" that would be critiquing her work, saying "Shitty banner, vervex is biased and did it on purpose" isn't critiquing her work, it's attacking her personally, when it's just not true.



How does KY know that vervex didn't lie to her?  I mean if she thinks Hidan is cool, you'd think she'd try to let him be seen then.  It's not in the words, but in the actions that a person's true feelings are revealed.

I don't trust people at this board, Sin.  They've done too much, especially to Hidan, for me to not believe when he's blocked from the Akatsuki skin, that it wasn't done on purpose.  I don't trust people in general, let alone at this board and when it comes to Hidan, after all they've done.  This is just another thing in a long line of Hidan-bashing at this board.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to rep Hidan for being Hidan.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

In the words of Hamlet: "Get thee to a nunnery."

And I am using the intent of that sentence, by all means.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

> I don't trust people at this board, Sin.



Well I guess that's that then D:

I suppose you'll just have to keep thinking that. Not much more I can say.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> How the fuck do you say you can't see him?
> I can clearly see him, he is looking to his down-right doing some bored face



His face is blocked by the letters.  Simple as that.

Boy, you people on this board really can't tolerate different opinions can you?  Now you have to go and make dupe accounts and personally bash me?  Wow.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Boy, you people on this board really can't tolerate different opinions can you?



Sweet, sweet irony.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy shit,  Mycaelis.


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

My god... so much drama over Hidan. I can see him perfectly - he just has a red rectangle set to 50% opacity over him. Other wise, he is CLEARLY visible.

Now, are you gonna cry, Kaen Mikami, because Konan is seen from the back ? Or because Kakuzu's profile doesn't satisfy you? Or because Itachi's left hand is showing and you would have preferred to see the right one instead?

Hidan IS shown and is right in the front of the banner! I even put transparency to the red rectangle so that his fans could see him - and just to make him clear, I am part of the Hidan FC and he is my favorite Akatsuki member. All the Akatsuki is there and everyone should be happy to see their favorite character in a way or another.

So now, stop crying over him, wipe your tears, and if you don't like the skin, just use another one!


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread is going to get locked now


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 9, 2008)

i've solved the problem

here is a image where the graphics don't block hidan

if someone can put it in place everyone would be happy


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> My god... so much drama over Hidan. I can see him perfectly - he just has a red rectangle set to 50% opacity over him. Other wise, he is CLEARLY visible.
> 
> Now, are you gonna cry, Kaen Mikami, because Konan is seen from the back ? Or because Kakuzu's profile doesn't satisfy you? Or because Itachi's left hand is showing and you would have preferred to see the right one instead?
> 
> ...



Lovely sig you've got there.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2008)

Voicing opinions doesn't magically make them not shitty

there was a post above mine right?

I'm not just going crazy


----------



## geG (Sep 9, 2008)

Exactly

Your opinion is that everyone on this forum is biased and hates Hidan. This is a ridiculous opinion and should be mocked.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with the complaints and think Heero is a horrible designer who needs to get off her bias-steed and out of her ivory tower.

Look how easy it was to make a better banner, I just tweaked the pre-existing one and gave Hidan the treatment he truly deserved.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Shouldn't these alteration posts be deleted?  Aren't they every bit as much of flame-bait as my posts, which were my honest opinion, were considered?

And then people wonder why I think this board is biased.  It's because of people like Zephos, etc.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> there was a post above mine right?
> 
> I'm not just going crazy



whiscash makes all cower in fear and delete their posts


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Voicing opinions doesn't magically make them not shitty
> 
> there was a post above mine right?
> 
> I'm not just going crazy


Posts were hard deleted. Meaning they're gone without any "Post deleted" message.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sin said:


> Posts were hard deleted. Meaning they're gone without any "Post deleted" message.



I don't know how it works but I think posts like that and the one by AndrewGreen should be deleted or editted, they are spam and they are flame bait.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I don't know how it works but I think posts like that and the one by AndrewGreen should be deleted or editted, they are spam and they are flame bait.



And your's aren't flamebait?

We heard your stupid fucking opinion, and now you're just causing drama. You can leave now.

Shoo.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2008)

They aren't spam they are ways to fix the potential problem


obviously


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> And your's aren't flamebait?
> 
> We heard your stupid fucking opinion, and now you're just causing drama. You can leave now.



I was told that my posts were flamebait, I was called on it and punished for it, so when someone else does flamebait, shouldn't they be treated the same?


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2008)

I see, so the right to voice opinion only extends to when your the one saying it. Right.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 9, 2008)

*squeals like a little girl*  oooo i love it great work to everyone involved


----------



## Zephos (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I was told that my posts were flamebait, I was called on it and punished for it, so when someone else does flamebait, shouldn't they be treated the same?



Weren't you just calling that punishment wrong lol.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 9, 2008)

these are jokes

do you get jokes


----------



## guvvuf (Sep 9, 2008)

This is getting very close to the stage where you retreat in tears, isn't it?

Fleeing from your persecutors and their nasty, nasty opposing opinions.

Even better, find another forum whre people won't disagree with you and you can sob over Hidan's body to your heart's content.

It will be easier for everybody.

edit: oh, wait, don't you have the Hidan FC?


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I was told that my posts were flamebait, I was called on it and punished for it, so when someone else does flamebait, shouldn't they be treated the same?



Anthony was warned as well and one of his posts containing flame was deleted. Everybody gets the same treatment.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 9, 2008)

I never called the punishment wrong, Zephos.



guvvuf said:


> This is getting very close to the stage where you retreat in tears, isn't it?
> 
> Fleeing from your persecutors and their nasty, nasty opposing opinions.
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm not going to cry over any of you, so sorry to disappoint you about that.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I was told that my posts were flamebait, I was called on it and punished for it, so when someone else does flamebait, shouldn't they be treated the same?



And yet you continue to keep posting.

You want the others to stop, but you won't stop yourself.

You're a fucking advocate for free speech, aren't you?


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 9, 2008)

AndrewGreen said:


> these are jokes
> 
> do you get jokes



answer this question


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

Wait a fucking second ...

Has anyone else noticed that Hidan is blocked!?!?


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright guys, let's come back on topic: The Akatsuki skin.

There's enough of 4-5 pages of bitching. We don't want more.

@Spy Smasher
Don't make it worse


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> Alright guys, let's come back on topic: The Akatsuki skin.
> 
> There's enough of 4-5 pages of bitching. We don't want more.
> 
> ...


Heero said Blue could easily fix the post misalignment issue. You guys should ask him how 

Though he doesn't know where the f comes from.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 9, 2008)

By the way, vervex, absolutely gorgeous job on the banner. Regardless of flamebaiters, it's very well done. Definitely my favorite so far.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

I fapped to all of the Akatsuki member I could see.

Very well done.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, this is nicely done.


----------



## AndrewGreen (Sep 9, 2008)

it is a cool skin, i am using it myself


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I fapped to all of the Akatsuki member I could see.
> 
> Very well done.



Deidara's mine though.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Deidara's mine though.



Oh, don't make me give them more posts to delete, please.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 9, 2008)

i for one think the whole skin is great, the banner and all. this is defiantly the best skin out of the lot. since the sasuke got boring very fast. 

great job!

i still love you vervex dont listen to the bullies


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Oh, don't make me give them more posts to delete, please.



I seriously hope that people can tell that I'm not being totally serious when I say things like that. XD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey no ads. 


for now . . .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 9, 2008)

vervex said:


> @Spy Smasher
> Don't make it worse


Soooooooorry.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey no ads.
> 
> 
> for now . . .



Yeah I also noticed that I haven't seen any ads while using this skin yet. XD


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG!!!! THIS SKIN IS WIN!!!!  



But I'll keep my Sakura Skin...pink is my color


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 9, 2008)

I was never really bothered by ads except for that flash one involving the moose/reindeer/whatever the hell it was. God, that was annoying. 

I'll probably be using this skin until we get that Lee one.


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet!!  Lee skin is next!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2008)

ooooo....Lee green would be cool. XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 9, 2008)

Who else has heard of Firefox+Adblock!


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 9, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Who else has heard of Firefox+Adblock!



ooh ME *High five*

But anyhow, out of all the skins, this and the orange Naruto ones are my favorites. I can decide which one I like better D:>


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 9, 2008)

Sofa said:


> Who else has heard of Firefox+Adblock!





bonemachine said:


> ooh ME *High five*
> 
> But anyhow, out of all the skins, this and the orange Naruto ones are my favorites. I can decide which one I like better D:>



I used it on Sasuke.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 9, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> *I was never really bothered by ads except for that flash one involving the moose/reindeer/whatever the hell it was. God, that was annoying. *
> 
> I'll probably be using this skin until we get that Lee one.



o rly?


----------



## HyugaHanako (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG I love this skin!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 10, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> o rly?



No, not really 

Just part of an elaborate and utterly pointless ruse, you see. A brave attempt to fit today's 'conspiracy theory' theme, if you like.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome skin is awesome.

Goodbye to you Naruto Skin


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2008)

really awesome skin. i didnt use any skin other than the regular naruto one.but this worth the switch.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Awesome skin is awesome.
> 
> Goodbye to you Naruto Skin



Yeah I was using the Naruto skin before this and I'm never going back.

This skin I love way more than any of the others. I never really liked any of the ones before this one.

Sasuke I wouldn't touch because it was Sasuke. The Sakura one hurt my eyes.....and the Naruto one I just found boring and blah(I mean it's like the default skin). I'm not really that fond of Naruto himself either.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2008)

Where is the Itachi skin.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 10, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Where is the Itachi skin.



It has Itachi in it.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2008)

plus averyone is advisor now


----------



## metronomy (Sep 10, 2008)

Niiiiiice.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2008)

Gecka said:


> plus averyone is advisor now



lol. Yeah I asked Taxman if we're all the same colour as Advisors now. 

He said no though. I don't think we're the same shade.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, advisors are slightly brighter.

If you have a bad monitor, you probably can't tell.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, advisors are slightly brighter.
> 
> If you have a bad monitor, you probably can't tell.



Before now Advisors didn't really look much like the users on any skin. Now that the colours are similar on this one, I wonder if Advisor colours will need to be changed or not.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Considering how most advisors don't really post a lot (hence the advisor title), and there are still three over skins, I doubt it will become an issue.

The green skin might look funky with the mod's green names tho.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 10, 2008)

*GLORIOUS! * 
Thank you!




vered said:


> really awesome skin. i didnt use any skin other than the regular naruto one.but this worth the switch.


Same here. I mean, I've played around with the Sakura and Sasuke skins, but 99% of the time I've used Naruto. I think I may use this one quite a bit. I really like that dark red color.


----------



## kire (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a good skin, I do like how the welcome box has your notifications, and has a drop down menu, instead of just pm.  Very nice!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Sep 10, 2008)

Great skin. 
I was using the Naruto skin before this one because I hate pink, and the Sasuke skin was ugly because of the blue forum background. 

This skin color is great and so is the banner. 
Just wondering though, will Vervex do the Lee banner as well or are other forum members allowed to post theirs too?


----------



## Felt (Sep 10, 2008)

hey i can't see Hidan


----------



## SP (Sep 10, 2008)

^ ?

I'm going to give this skin a try, it's pretty awesome.

I think you guys should make a Kabuto skin.


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 10, 2008)

^^Wat.

I just noticed that when you have a private message, you can minimize that private message bar in your UCP but not maximize it again.


----------



## infinite (Sep 10, 2008)

verry cool skin 

keep up the good work  

reps


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

The new skin just says: WIN!!! Awesome!!! Can we expect an Itachi skin?Or Deidara skin?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 10, 2008)

Loving it!!!


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Sep 10, 2008)

Could you please fix Hidan's face? KA and a Red box are RIGHT OVER HIS FACE.

It could proably fit on the other side. It not fair to be unfair to one ceartain fandom.

PLEASE.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

deidara_wannabe said:


> Could you please fix Hidan's face? KA and a Red box are RIGHT OVER HIS FACE.
> 
> It could proably fit on the other side. It not fair to be unfair to one ceartain fandom.
> 
> PLEASE.


We had a 4 page long argument on this, just read that.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> We had a 4 page long argument on this, just read that.



Time for Round 2?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

no this ends now before it happens again.

If you're not happy with the skin, tough...don't use it.

And there's always the possibility that we can have banners for individual characters.  All you have to do is...make it and we have to agree on it.  Since we already have the skin coding, we can easily copy it over as a "new" skin with a different banner.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> no this ends now before it happens again.
> 
> If you're not happy with the skin, tough...don't use it.
> 
> And there's always the possibility that we can have banners for individual characters.  *All you have to do is...make it and we have to agree on it.*  Since we already have the skin coding, we can easily copy it over as a "new" skin with a different banner.



Taxman....would Hidan fans honestly even have a chance of getting it approved of by the moderators and admins?

It's been made so obvious at this forum over and over again that there is a real bias against this character, that he's 99% hated here because of the whole Asuma-Shikamaru thing.  

So even if individual character skins were made, I have to ask in all honesty, would this forum even allow a Hidan one to be approved?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, Hidan fans would have a chance...and yes, we would up a Hidan banner...the banner just has to be _good _

We honestly don't have a bias...as much as you don't want to believe that =/

I'm also going to point out that I am member 109 of the Hidan FC...=P


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> no this ends now before it happens again.
> 
> If you're not happy with the skin, tough...don't use it.
> 
> And there's always the possibility that we can have banners for individual characters.  All you have to do is...make it and we have to agree on it.  Since we already have the skin coding, we can easily copy it over as a "new" skin with a different banner.



Oh srsly? I'm temped to make one now  Not that it guarantees it will get made into a skin but ehhh, making graphics is fun.
Actually, that might be a cool contest 8D


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Sep 10, 2008)

Good for you, but would they really allow that? 
I mean, Hidan isn't the only the only blocked, Sasori's partially blocked. And they could have moved it in a way to unblock his face.


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 10, 2008)

deidara_wannabe said:


> Good for you, but would they really allow that?
> I mean, Hidan isn't the only the only blocked, Sasori's partially blocked. And they could have moved it in a way to unblock his face.



Well I guess we wont know until some one makes one 
But like taxman said, it would have to be good.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2008)

And ofcourse the guy who oversaw the project goes unthanked (with the exception of Tak ). Thanks Blue.

I'm joking .

But someone should have pm'd me since there are complaints about the skin though.

*
Kaen Mikami*, I reviewed some of your comments and pretty much zeroed in on some of these points...: 


Kaen Mikami said:


> I don't even know what you mean by that.  I just know that they put the banner so that Hidan was blocked by it, as some sort of statement I guess.  The big bad evil Asuma-killer can't be seen on the Akatsuki banner, that was their desire as some way to slap Hidan in the face.
> 
> I called them on their bias.





Kaen Mikami said:


> It's been made so obvious at this forum over and over again that there is a real bias against this character, that he's 99% hated here because of the whole Asuma-Shikamaru thing.
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Yes, Hidan fans would have a chance...and yes, we would up a Hidan banner...the banner just has to be _good _
> 
> We honestly don't have a bias...as much as you don't want to believe that =/
> 
> I'm also going to point out that I am member 109 of the Hidan FC...=P



But how could we trust that no matter how good the Hidan skin was made, that the admins who hate him wouldn't say it was terrible no matter what?

I'm sorry but I have had a lot of experience with the moderators and administrators at this board showing bias against Hidan, so I am very untrusting of the board about this kind of thing.



> Oh srsly? I'm temped to make one now  Not that it guarantees it will get made into a skin but ehhh, making graphics is fun.
> Actually, that might be a cool contest 8D



That would be great, bonemachine, your artwork is excellent.^^  You probably wouldn't even have to make a contest out of it, I doubt anyone much would participate.

But the trouble is, no matter how good you'd make it, there are so many anti-Hidan people on this board, in positions of authority, that you'd have a tough time getting them to admit it was good enough to post, because even if it was Michaelangelo, they'd try to say it wasn't good enough just to avoid approving a Hidan skin.  

You're new to this board so you haven't been here for all the things that have been done against Hidan at this board.....


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

> Good for you, but would they really allow that?


I _am _an administrator of this forum after all...



> I mean, Hidan isn't the only the only blocked, Sasori's partially blocked. And they could have moved it in a way to unblock his face



it was the only place to put sasori considering he isn't in the original picture by kishi and we had to use the volume 31 cover as stock

The red covering both him and hidan is...transparent...you can see through it and still see the characters.  I'm curious in an artistic aesthetic way on what the sking would look like with the red/text on the side of the cloud...*shrugs*


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2008)

awesome and I'm last one to notice as always


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I'm sorry but I have had a lot of experience with the moderators and administrators at this board showing bias against Hidan, so I am very untrusting of the board about this kind of thing.



Onotop of what I said, let me just point out that with the exception of Tax throwing Sasori in the banner and Vervex adding some designs, mods had absolutely nothing to do with the banner creation.* I picked the stock used for the banner.*

Heero made the skin, and I oversaw his work.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

@raiden:  hey...I did rep you so don't go saying you didn't get any thanks 



> But how could we trust that no matter how good the Hidan skin was made, that the admins who hate him wouldn't say it was terrible no matter what?


okay...aside from Gooba...who on the staff has actually shown downright _hatred_ for Hidan...and even Gooba's disliking is more so the fact that he found Hidan's character ridiculous...it was just an added mark that he went and killed off his favorite character xD...but he wouldn't stand in the way of a Hidan banner...he'll do the sensible thing and not use it...(or he'll try to make a deal that we make an Asuma banner at the same time )

But that is aside from the point...the fact that we would go out of our way to deny a banner/forum image/fanclub over the liking/disliking of a fictional character is rather silly.  We don't take naruto _that _seriously that we'd shun an entire fandom and be biased like that.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> The red covering both him and hidan is...transparent...you can see through it and still see the characters.  I'm curious in an artistic aesthetic way on what the sking would look like with the red/text on the side of the cloud...*shrugs*



But it's just so hard to see him.  To me it looks like he's covered up/hidden and blurry by letters and red.  You just....he just doesn't show up.  I mean to see him, I have to put my face directly to the monitor.  I think Sasori is noticeable but Hidan is just not.

To me the answer to all of this would have been to put the lettering on the other side.  As someone else pointed out last night, there's a lot going on on the right side anyway.  And had it been on the left, Hidan would have been clearly visible instead of looking blurry and covered.



> But that is aside from the point...the fact that we would go out of our way to deny a banner/forum image/fanclub over the liking/disliking of a fictional character is rather silly. We don't take naruto that seriously that we'd shun an entire fandom and be biased like that.



Because I've had too much experience with moderators allowing all kinds of things to be done against Hidan fans, even trying to make mods and admins out of people who've been reported for harrassing me.

How do I know Gooba wouldn't convince a mod/admin on PM not to approve the Hidan skin?

Moderators and admins are human too and I'm sure they are not free from bias.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

I still say we should be addressing the admins PMing Heero and asking him what it is they have to modify to fix the post table rather than talking about Hidan


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

oh yeah...like that silly F in the corner

@Kaen:
you can try and ask Vervex what the banner would look like if the lettering was on the other side or at least ask why she did it that way.  I hope things didn't get out of hand where a simple communication like that is simply impossible now =/


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> oh yeah...like that silly F in the corner
> 
> @Kaen:
> you can try and ask Vervex what the banner would look like if the lettering was on the other side or at least ask why she did it that way.  I hope things didn't get out of hand where a simple communication like that is simply impossible now =/


And and the post table being bigger than the red bar 

You can do it Taxman.


----------



## Heero (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin said:


> I still say we should be addressing the admins PMing Heero and asking him what it is they have to modify to fix the post table rather than talking about Hidan


it just involves them changing the StyleVars 

the one that is 768px should be changed to fit


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> it just involves them changing the StyleVars
> 
> the one that is 768px should be changed to fit




I figured if I kept bringing it up in between all the drama, it'd eventually get fixed.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the white f is rather adorable


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


> oh yeah...like that silly F in the corner
> 
> @Kaen:
> you can try and ask Vervex what the banner would look like if the lettering was on the other side or at least ask why she did it that way.  I hope things didn't get out of hand where a simple communication like that is simply impossible now =/



I don't think I should PM her, she's angry with me and negged me and all, so I don't think she wants to hear from me.  I already suggested it being on the other side in a post here but I didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish I could look into it...my admin perms don't have skin powers like Blue's


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I think the white f is rather adorable


I'd agree 

Plus, I use the Quick Jump and Subscriptions, so I don't see it around very often


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I don't think I should PM her, she's angry with me and negged me and all, so I don't think she wants to hear from me.  I already suggested it being on the other side in a post here but I didn't hear anything about that.



Just because someone negged you for something doesn't mean that they aren't willing to discuss it with you assuming that you discuss it in a civilized manner and don't start accusing them of stuff(like saying that she must hate Hidan and that's why she did this or something).

Trust me, vervex is a good person. I've known her for a while now. I also doubt that everyone on this board knows that you've gone through a hard time recently with your mother passing away. Not everyone knows about that either. So they won't understand why you're being really emotional about this.

I'm friends with both of you so I'm hopeing that you guys won't really dislike each other. :S I think vervex would be willing to talk to you if you didn't start accusing her of stuff like hating Hidan.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Just because someone negged you for something doesn't mean that they aren't willing to discuss it with you assuming that you discuss it in a civilized manner and don't start accusing them of stuff(like saying that she must hate Hidan and that's why she did this or something).
> 
> Trust me, vervex is a good person. I've known her for a while now. I also doubt that everyone on this board knows that you've gone through a hard time recently with your mother passing away. Not everyone knows about that either. So they won't understand why you're being really emotional about this.
> 
> I'm friends with both of you so I'm hopeing that you guys won't really dislike each other. :S I think vervex would be willing to talk to you if you didn't start accusing her of stuff like hating Hidan.



And also people don't know everything I've gone through with people like Krory, who they were actually considering making a moderator/administrator even after all the times I'd had to report him for harrassing me.

How could I trust people at this board after that?


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Sep 10, 2008)

A lot of people do harass you, so i can see your reasons for not wanting to pm her,


You should wait a while for her to cool down and forget about it.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

deidara_wannabe said:


> A lot of people do harass you, so i can see your reasons for not wanting to pm her,
> 
> 
> You should wait a while for her to cool down and forget about it.



Well, I don't see the point in me PMing her, it's not going to be changed because they made it the way they did for a reason, whatever that is.  They wouldn't have time to change it.

That's just the way that it is, I can't do anything about certain things so there is no point in trying.

Besides, I like having my PM box closed, I got too many hateful messages from people in this topic, that's why I had my reps disabled too.


----------



## vervex (Sep 10, 2008)

Well just to cut this short now: I'm not making any change in the banner.

It has been up for OVER A MONTH for critique in the Skin thread and it has been posted several times on the boards in the FCs, Blender and other sections. I have modified it over 3-4 times already and everybody had more than enough time to voice their opinion. 

I can PERFECTLY see Hidan's face, and for the ones who don't, I suggest either a pair of glasses, or to get a life. Because making a drama for a fictional character is just plain sad. Extremely sad actually. As I said before, if you are not happy with it, you have 3 other skins you can use. 

If the red rectangle was put there, it's for keeping the harmony of all the other skins and for design reasons: it looks better there than anywhere else in the banner. I will not scrap the banner because there is 50% opacity rectangle over a character that is clearly visible anyway. 

So, I'm making clear for the last time: However you bitch, I don't give a damn. The banner will stay as it is.

Now, if you want Hidan, do what Taxman said and make a kickass banner and propose it. That's it.


P.S. Did you know that I am the one who actually did the Hidan FC banner you have in your set Kaen? I hope that gives a good kick in the ass to your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Now, if you want Hidan, do what Taxman said and make a kickass banner and propose it. That's it.
> 
> 
> P.S. Did you know that I am the one who actually did the Hidan FC banner you have in your set Kaen? I hope that gives a good kick in the ass to your conspiracy theories.



Why bother to make a Hidan banner?  The moderators would reject it no matter how good it was.  bonemachine can try if she wants, but I can guarantee her it will be rejected.  I've had enough experiences with the moderators and admins at this board to know how they work when it comes to Hidan.  If she wants to waste her time that's up to her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You made that banner well before Hidan did the unforgivable act of killing Asuma.  That's when everyone turned against him, and I can't be certain that that is not the case with everyone here.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Well just to cut this short now: I'm not making any change in the banner.
> 
> It has been up for OVER A MONTH for critique in the Skin thread and it has been posted several times on the boards in the FCs, Blender and other sections. I have modified it over 3-4 times already and everybody had more than enough time to voice their opinion.
> 
> ...



I actually blame myself for the fact that Kaen didn't complain about the Hidan thing earlier.

I showed her this banner a while back and she told me that she didn't like Hidan being covered. I told her that she shouldn't bother complaining about it though or not to complain until it's actually posted sine it might not be worth it to complain about an unfinished version. I probably shouldn't have said that. >_< And I know you didn't want more reasons to have to adjust the banner, vervex, and I really wanted it to go up finally and was afraid more complaints would just slow it down and it might NEVER go up then. 



Kaen Mikami said:


> Why bother to make a Hidan banner?  The moderators would reject it no matter how good it was.  bonemachine can try if she wants, but I can guarantee her it will be rejected.  I've had enough experiences with the moderators and admins at this board to know how they work when it comes to Hidan.  If she wants to waste her time that's up to her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why are you so negative though, Kaen?

I mean, you also didn't think any Hidan info would be in the data book and I told you you would be wrong and you were. You also think that there won't be any Hidan merchandise but I'm sure there will be.

So stop saying "Oh it won't happen." about a Hidan banner too because you might be wrong.


----------



## vervex (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Why bother to make a Hidan banner?  The moderators would reject it no matter how good it was.  bonemachine can try if she wants, but I can guarantee her it will be rejected.  I've had enough experiences with the moderators and admins at this board to know how they work when it comes to Hidan.  If she wants to waste her time that's up to her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Asuma was cool but that doesn't mean Hidan wasn't. I still think Hidan probably was one of the most badass Akatsuki, along with Deidara and probably also Itachi and Kisame.




There's a poll right now in the Anbu Central. Vote for Akatsuki Members in the poll and if you propose a good banner, it WILL be updated. And who knows, maybe someday I could even propose one of Hidan myself if I no one else does! 

But seriously, I'm sorry if I was a bit too direct with you, but I think you're taking this a bit too seriously. The rectangle is there simply because it looks best where it is. It's graphical - there's no bias. Like I said, I see Hidan and I'm personally totally fine with him being there. I don't hear Konan fans complaining that they only see her back for example. She's there. Maybe someday she'll have her own banner, who knows.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Why bother to make a Hidan banner?  The moderators would reject it no matter how good it was.  bonemachine can try if she wants, but I can guarantee her it will be rejected.  I've had enough experiences with the moderators and admins at this board to know how they work when it comes to Hidan.  If she wants to waste her time that's up to her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


With that attitude, nothing will change. Why give up before you try? Even if you think there is no chance in hell that the mods will accept the banner, TRY. Make a kickass banner in the Hidan FC, and post it. Have a case before you accuse the staff of being completely unreasonable.

Even if the staff have treated you unfairly in the past, there are a lot of staff members, they can't ALL have possibly hurt you.

If you really care to that extent, then doing that much wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm happy with the banner. I love what you did with Tobi, for one thing.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Sep 10, 2008)

Death-kun said:


> I can barely see Kakuzu in the background.
> 
> But at least he's there. pek



I'm with you there Death-kun pek

and plus I can see Zetsu and Kisame!


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah look on the bright side, kakuzu in all his hooded manly glory wasn't cut out


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Why are you so negative though, Kaen?
> 
> I mean, you also didn't think any Hidan info would be in the data book and I told you you would be wrong and you were. You also think that there won't be any Hidan merchandise but I'm sure there will be.
> 
> So stop saying "Oh it won't happen." about a Hidan banner too because you might be wrong.



Well Kishimoto didn't give much info, I mean he basically just tried to say in so many words that Hidan is genetically evil.  

I don't trust Kishimoto about Hidan, or the merchandising licensers, because I've been let down by both many times before.  When you've been let down over and over, you learn to stop hoping.

And as I've said, I've had a lot of bad experiences with the adminstration at this board in regards to my being bashed by Hidan haters and them doing nothing about it.  They were even going to make Krory a mod even after all he's done to me over me liking Hidan.



> There's a poll right now in the Anbu Central. Vote for Akatsuki Members in the poll and if you propose a good banner, it WILL be updated. And who knows, maybe someday I could even propose one of Hidan myself if I no one else does!
> 
> But seriously, I'm sorry if I was a bit too direct with you, but I think you're taking this a bit too seriously. The rectangle is there simply because it looks best where it is. It's graphical - there's no bias. Like I said, I see Hidan and I'm personally totally fine with him being there. I don't hear Konan fans complaining that they only see her back for example. She's there. Maybe someday she'll have her own banner, who knows.



Well it just goes back to my lack of trust of this board and the administrators.  I just don't trust that they'd allow a Hidan skin.  They'd say he isn't important enough to have one.  Everything seems to revolve around popularity on this board and he isn't popular so the members wouldn't vote for him and even if someone made a skin and asked it to be used, I know the administrators would say no because they don't like him either, I've been told that.

I'm sorry if I acted wrong vervex, I didn't know you liked Hidan, so many people hate him here that it's hard to believe anyone likes him at all.  And I just thought maybe it was done on purpose to make a statement like, "Well we have to have him on here since he's an Akatsuki and in the picture, but we'll cover him up so no one has to see him."  That's just what I thought might be going on.  

It all goes back to how people acted once Asuma died and they started derating the Hidan fanclub and neg repping his fans and all that kind of thing.  It makes me jaded about this board where Hidan is concerned.

I've also been going through the nightmare of losing my mother unexpectedly and blaming myself for it, so I'm highly emotional right now, even more than ever.


----------



## vervex (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Well it just goes back to my lack of trust of this board and the administrators.  I just don't trust that they'd allow a Hidan skin.  They'd say he isn't important enough to have one.  Everything seems to revolve around popularity on this board and he isn't popular so the members wouldn't vote for him and even if someone made a skin and asked it to be used, I know the administrators would say no because they don't like him either, I've been told that.
> 
> I'm sorry if I acted wrong vervex, I didn't know you liked Hidan, so many people hate him here that it's hard to believe anyone likes him at all.  And I just thought maybe it was done on purpose to make a statement like, "Well we have to have him on here since he's an Akatsuki and in the picture, but we'll cover him up so no one has to see him."  That's just what I thought might be going on.
> 
> ...



Yeah I've heard about your mother tonight. I'm sorry about it. 

And well, for future reference, ask before accusing okay? We all spend a good deal of time on the Akatsuki skin (me the banner, the guys on the layout) and being bitched like that and accused of conspiracy isn't very nice. I mean, if I would really hate Hidan, don't you think I would have just put a rectangle without opacity over him, to hide him entirely?  I didn't do that. 

Anyway, I'm glad this is settled. Try to get the most Hidan fans as possible and get prepared to claim for a new skin! Have faith.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss Kaen, and I probably know better than anyone else what it feels like to lose a great mother.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2008)

Kaen. Stop. Trolling. The. Staff.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 10, 2008)

vervex said:


> Yeah I've heard about your mother tonight. I'm sorry about it.
> 
> And well, for future reference, ask before accusing okay? We all spend a good deal of time on the Akatsuki skin (me the banner, the guys on the layout) and being bitched like that and accused of conspiracy isn't very nice. I mean, if I would really hate Hidan, don't you think I would have just put a rectangle without opacity over him, to hide him entirely?  I didn't do that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad this is settled. Try to get the most Hidan fans as possible and get prepared to claim for a new skin! Have faith.



Thank you.

I guess I'm just so jaded by the way that so many people on this board have ripped into Hidan that I am always expecting more of that.

I didn't think about the opacity thing.^^;  

Okay, will do.^^



> I'm very sorry for your loss Kaen, and I probably know better than anyone else what it feels like to lose a great mother.



Thanks, yep, it's really rough beyond belief.

Gecka, I am not "trolling", I am having a discussion.  If you don't like my posts then you can just put me on ignore.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 10, 2008)

GO HINATA SKIN!! I really don't care. XD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2008)

UGH...don't make me lock this guys...

*goes to delete crapola*

NOW MOVE ON


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2008)

Awwww Tobi is appearing twice on the banner!! Thanks you ~<3

I'm glad that I'm a Tobi fan! And I miss his hilarious act so..


also Gaara skin FTW


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Sep 10, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Awwww Tobi is appearing twice on the banner!! Thanks you ~<3
> 
> I'm glad that I'm a Tobi fan! And I miss his hilarious act so..
> 
> ...



^^ Tobi and his alter ego ^^

BTW the baby in your siggy is adorable ♥


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow...
I was changing it to Sasuke, and I see Akatsuki, and wtfed for 5 minutes.
Very nice work, mate, even though I wish it was a little more black.

I can't believe we finally have it ^^


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah a black skin works best with the banner and akatsuki theme..

@deidara_wannabe:


----------



## Taco (Sep 11, 2008)

<3 Finally, an upgrade from my Sakura skin.

( I'll never leave ma Sakura for good )


----------



## Undead (Sep 11, 2008)

Once we get a 
green theme, I'm going to work on an Asum banner.


----------



## Kaorihime (Sep 11, 2008)

I like it ^__^ However, I think it is funny that the top of Pein's head (in the group shot) is cut off.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 11, 2008)

Next banner Sand siblings!!!


----------



## Kaorihime (Sep 11, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Next banner Sand siblings!!!



I second this! Bring forth the petition!


----------



## Mia (Sep 11, 2008)

lovely skin  imma using it


----------



## Vanity (Sep 11, 2008)

I finally saw that infamous 'f' mistake that everyone has been talking about.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Sep 11, 2008)

Yessa! It is now a bit easier on the eyes than the fluorescent pink I had for so long.


----------



## Kimimaro (Sep 11, 2008)

Love the new skin. I prefer it far more than the Sasuke skin.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I finally saw that infamous 'f' mistake that everyone has been talking about.



oh ok......now I know I'm not going crazy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2008)

It`s.... really reddish. And pink in some places. <rolls back to Orange skin>

Sasuke, Sakura, and Akatsuki skins aren`t balanced, there is certain color dominating with several degrees of it, and that`s it. One big blur, one big eyefuck. No thanks.

//HbS


----------



## GsG (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome.  In my opinion, it looks much better than the other ones.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 11, 2008)

The Banner looks PERFECT!, I wander how long it took to make this skin?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 11, 2008)

Pain and Madara in the same skin....SOOO EPIC


----------



## House (Sep 11, 2008)

The skin is really great.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Sep 11, 2008)

probably not the first to mention this but this skin doesnt show who is browsing the threads or sub sections of the forums


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2008)

^that function has been disabled on the forum period.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Sep 11, 2008)

I was wondering what was up with the "f", but now I see that others have found it as well...
Aside from that, I love this skin!


----------



## Heero (Sep 11, 2008)

?Grimmjow? said:


> The Banner looks PERFECT!, I wander how long it took to make this skin?


it didnt take that long

i just got busy with other things and didnt have the time to finish it


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 11, 2008)

Really nice skin, will definitely be using it from now on. A Rock Lee skin is an absolute must though, I would do _anything _for that.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 11, 2008)

Fix the damn fffffffffffffffffffff and border error.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweethearts shouldn't complain


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 11, 2008)

Akatsuki....sweet


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2008)

It will be removed eventually LasLas, not all that serious tho....


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 11, 2008)

this skin is fuckin sexy


----------



## Sage of the Six Paths (Sep 11, 2008)

i don't mean to sound slow but where do i change skins


----------



## Kiba (Sep 11, 2008)

Sage of the Six Paths said:


> i don't mean to sound slow but where do i change skins



ok go to private messages where your name is then go to *edit options* then scroll down were says *Forum Skin* then you will see it then pick and save


----------



## Itachigakure (Sep 11, 2008)

good skin, especially the art, but i prefer cool colors in stead of warm colors, so i'll stick to sasuke for now


----------



## Kek (Sep 11, 2008)

I like it. 
I'm keeping it. 

The fugly red I can get used, other than that its a great skin.


----------



## Kuddle Me Konan (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea this was so new! I guess I joined just in time!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the new skin, and i'm using it


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Itachigakure said:


> good skin, especially the art, but i prefer cool colors in stead of warm colors, so i'll stick to sasuke for now



I feel you. 

In about a week or so, I'll ask Heero to begin working on a new Naruto skin. God knows we seriously need one.


----------



## Heero (Sep 12, 2008)

Raiden said:


> I feel you.
> 
> In about a week or so, I'll ask Heero to begin working on a new Naruto skin. God knows we seriously need one.


oh     rly?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 12, 2008)

Next should be a Kyuubi skin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh shi-

The secret is out .


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

dammit I didn't tell .


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 12, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 13, 2008)

The shade of red chosen for background links and such bug me. I'd like it more if it was lighter.
But hey. Beggers can't be choosers. Nice skin~ :WOW


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

I ask for a Lee one next.  

The Green will be easy on my eyes and the dedication easy on my heart.


----------



## Dango (Sep 13, 2008)

The banner is fucking orgasmic, srsly.


----------



## firefist (Sep 13, 2008)

now this is cool. great job on this one^^ I'm gonna use it.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 13, 2008)

looks pretty good, all of them are up there.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2008)

Personally, I'm thankful. I was tired of seeing Sasuke's mug every time I came on NF, and the only alterantive was the Sakura skin, which has some weird interface choices, and the original Naruto skin, which is fucking ORANGE.


----------



## PL0X (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice skin. I agree, a Lee skin would be awesome *0*


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm fapping right now. I'M FAPPING SO FUCKING HARD pek


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2008)

I want a Lee skin! it will be GREEN

I like green :>


----------



## H?dan (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm using it now, I since I like the colors. Not too crazy about the banner since Tobi is in it twice and Kakuzu and Konan are microscopic, and there's text over Hidan. I know there was a stink over that already so I'm not going to go into it. The semi transparent Akatsuki cloud was a nice touch. 

I'm just glad there's a red and black skin now, the Sakura one seared my eyes with too much pink so I kept using the Naruto one instead.


----------



## iSora (Sep 13, 2008)

It's awsome. Switching to it. Needs more Itachi though...


----------



## carl yamanaka (Sep 14, 2008)

yeeeessssss!!!!! i benn waiting for sooooooo looooooooogg!!!!!

thank you heero!!!!!


----------



## carl yamanaka (Sep 14, 2008)

wooooooooooowwww!!!!!!!!!!!

just swithed and i loooooooooovvvvvvveeeeee!!!!!!!! it

i will never use any other skin.
(unless you bring a pure itachi skin)

I will recommend all my friends to use it


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Sep 14, 2008)

Woooooo! This skin is awesome!


----------



## Sakuritaharuno (Sep 14, 2008)

hi to everybody!!!


----------



## Mishimoto (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## FrackoftheHeathens (Sep 14, 2008)

'Tis nice. 

Excellent even.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 14, 2008)

This skin is awesome. 

I'm using it....


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmm.... not bad! But I still prefer the *Uchiha Sasuke* Skin!


----------



## Mobius (Sep 14, 2008)

Domination. Nice work.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 14, 2008)

I do like it, but are ever going to get a dark skin?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2008)

^Hmm....who knows? The next skin is going to have exclusively light colors, so I'm guessing it won't be for a while.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 14, 2008)

Currently using Akatsuki skin, i really like it!

Im relieved, because i thought it was going to be complete eye-burner shit like Sakura's

im glad i was wrong


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahh, this is a nice alternative. No more bright colors.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 15, 2008)

they really should consider updating the "orange" skin though. All the other skins reflect the part 2 characters and there really does need to be a skin with part 2 naruto on it.


----------



## Heero (Sep 15, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> they really should consider updating the "orange" skin though. All the other skins reflect the part 2 characters and there really
> does need to be a skin with part 2 naruto on it.





Raiden said:


> In about a week or so, I'll ask Heero to begin working on a new Naruto skin. God knows we seriously need one.


so its whenever i get off my lazy ass


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 15, 2008)

^ take your time, just knowing there will be one sometime in the future is enough for me


----------



## Countach (Sep 15, 2008)

Heero said:


> so its whenever i get off my lazy ass



im not happy with u mr. byrnes


----------



## Heero (Sep 15, 2008)

Countach said:


> im not happy with u mr. byrnes


...


----------



## osricpearl (Sep 15, 2008)

First, great job with the banner. 
I am using it. I was biased against Sasuke, which made me dislike the Sasuke banner even though it was really well made, and the Sakura banner was much too pink and girly.

I will be using it. 

Second, I know this is much later in the conversation but this struck me: 



Kaen Mikami said:


> Well Kishimoto didn't give much info, I mean he basically just tried to say in so many words that Hidan is genetically evil.
> 
> _I don't trust Kishimoto about Hidan_



I want you to think about what yo uwrote very carefully. Kishi wrote that character. Kishi created that character. Kishi was the originator of that character. That means that was he says about that character is correct, no matter what you may wish otherwise. I would like to think that there was some good at some point in Orochimaru but he was portrayed as being thoroughly evil. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although it seems that he did confirm that with the latest chapter of the manga but that was in the far past before we met him and when he was a young child.


 

But that is up to the author to confirm or deny our wishes. If Hidan was a bloodthirsty individual who hated the peace of his village, so he gravitated to the Jashin religion, then that is how he is because the author, the one who created the character, says so.

How could you not trust the person who created a character with his own creation? So are you seriously implying that yo know a character better than the person who created the very character you idolize? 

I think that the reason you perceive that people pick on you is because you have an irrational emotional attachment to a fictitious character and perhaps some have lost patience trying to reason with you.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 15, 2008)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffantastic


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to see to believe.


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow. Only just noticed this. Absolutely excellent - well done.


----------



## guro (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally something that doesn't make me wanna rip out my eyes.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2008)

This skin is awesome.

but pink suits me better. There's too little Konan in the Akatsuki skin, xD. Just her back only, ;-;.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Sep 16, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah, I just noticed this. It looks awesome. pek


----------



## meenmu (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome ^.^


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like the new skin but I can't seem to stop seeing a little ' f ' in the upper left part of my screen.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 16, 2008)

With this new skin everybody looks like an Advisor


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 18, 2008)

This skin is very sexy, I may have to use it. Lovely dark red colour. And the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pein/Madara


 bit at the side is a lovely little touch.


----------



## あいか (Sep 21, 2008)

This skin is hot hot hot!<3


----------



## Zelha (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a question though, the Orange skin had a thingie below the thread that showed the members that were currently reading through that thread. This is gone in the Akatsuki skin...


----------



## Sin (Sep 21, 2008)

Zelha said:


> I have a question though, the Orange skin had a thingie below the thread that showed the members that were currently reading through that thread. This is gone in the Akatsuki skin...


It's gone in all of them.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Sep 21, 2008)

MidnightToker426 said:


> this skin is fuckin sexy



Hell yeah!


----------



## Ninja Genius (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay...so why is it when I use the Akatsuki Skin and go into the library, there's a floating "f" in the upper left corner?


----------



## Zelha (Sep 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's gone in all of them.



Well, that sucks... D:


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 21, 2008)

wewt.  

I can almost hear the akatsuki theme playing...


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2008)

Really great skin from the banner to the color choice. 
Only wish I saw it earlier.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2008)

Any chances of a suigetsu theme in the future?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2008)

_Love the new skin, i started using it the minute i saw it._


----------



## carlhimself (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice skin been using the default one for ages now, nice for a change.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone elses bugging out?

Mines starting to load a lot slower and somtimes wont load anything at all, but everything works fine on the other skins


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Anyone elses bugging out?
> 
> Mines starting to load a lot slower and somtimes wont load anything at all, but everything works fine on the other skins


the image hosting site i used is just down atm

whenever the site comes back it should be fine


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh ok, that makes sence

As long as it wasnt just me


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> Any chances of a suigetsu theme in the future?



Probably not, Heero has accepted a number of requests for skins, and I'm guessing that it will be a while before he's done with all of them :I.


----------



## thunderbreak (Sep 23, 2008)

what does black cloud means?anyway thanks for the skin


----------



## God Hand (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the skin whoever made it


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 23, 2008)

This is all good but wheres my Sannin theme?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2008)

Zatoichi said:


> Thanks for the skin whoever made it



It was Heero lol.



thunderbreak said:


> what does black cloud means?anyway thanks for the skin



it's just supposed to go along with the red and black theme for Akatsuki.

It would suck to just have red clouds, right?



forkandspoon said:


> This is all good but wheres my Sannin theme?



i dunno


----------



## Taxman (Sep 23, 2008)

^or they were asking what exactly the black clouds meant...which means that that particular subforum is inactive/no new posts/hasn't been posted in for a few hours.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the new skin, been using it for a while.

Only thing bugging me about it is that when I go to certain sections(like the Library), theres a 'f' floating in the left...wth is that? Does it stand for something?


----------



## Achaia (Sep 24, 2008)

Oooh! It's very pretty/awesome/cool and I'm so gonna use it from now on. Thank you for this one!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^or they were asking what exactly the black clouds meant...which means that that particular subforum is inactive/no new posts/hasn't been posted in for a few hours.



Oh, thanks.

I misread posts sometimes when I don't get enough sleep XD.



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> I love the new skin, been using it for a while.
> 
> Only thing bugging me about it is that when I go to certain sections(like the Library), theres a 'f' floating in the left...wth is that? Does it stand for something?



Not sure if you know this but in order to make a skin, a coding must be composed. There's an extra and unncessary "f" in the coding for the skin, and that explains why is appears in the upper left hand corner.

The problem and how to solve it was pointed out to Blue a couple of weeks ago. I'm guessing that he either didn't fix it or doesn't know how.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

leave the f alone


----------



## Lee1993 (Sep 24, 2008)

Blue said:


> Thanks to Heero,who put it all together, and Vervex for the banner!
> 
> Switch to it here.
> 
> ...


 Oh Hell ya


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Sep 24, 2008)

i love the new skin!! great job heero!


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing skin, I've been using since it came out!


----------



## Cain (Sep 25, 2008)

oh my...  awesome skin i can't believe i just noticed it NOW!!!


----------



## Kang (Sep 26, 2008)

this is my default skin for quite a time now and the best so far


----------



## ReapeR (Sep 26, 2008)

Great skin. I just have one suggestion: I personally think the skin would be complete if it had the grainy texture in the backgrounds, just like in the "Orange" one.
I just feel like the blank background is so... empty.


----------



## Sasuke GR (Sep 26, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Excellent skin 
nice work


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 28, 2008)

Great, now where is the Minato skin?


----------



## andy73 (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SKIN!!!
AKATSUKI ROCKS!!!


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 28, 2008)

wee hell yea akatsuki!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 7, 2008)

love this awesome skin! I'm faithfully sticking to it!


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 7, 2008)

This is now my default skin.  I like it.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, That skin is EPIC... I'll use from now on thanks.


----------



## tatu (Oct 7, 2008)

hy every one


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 7, 2008)

Eeepsss! Lee skiiin!> w < ♥♥


----------



## shizuru (Oct 7, 2008)

loving the new skin keeping this one... bye bye sasuke skin


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Oct 8, 2008)

more then likely this has been said but... theres an f in the corner lol
its not really a problem... just there


----------



## Danse (Oct 9, 2008)

i love this skin


----------



## AloCAcoC (Oct 9, 2008)

very good work, ty for the skin, ill use it as well from now on


----------



## IllidanStormrage (Oct 9, 2008)

wow man, nice stuff. Pein looks cool


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 9, 2008)

The Akatsuki skin looks great


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

Leagues better than the other skins I'd have to say.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 10, 2008)

This skin wins...everything.


----------



## Robin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's got everyone I love in it pek 

Love it


----------



## ShadowAkatsuki (Oct 10, 2008)

BEST SKIN EVER. ALL HAIL AKATSUKI.


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 10, 2008)

another great achievement by our forum. gratitudes to those who contributed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2008)

Good thing you can hardly see Hidan, too.


----------



## Klue (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome skin is awesome


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm just lurven this sexy skin!:'D


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2008)

the magical floating F is still appearing over in Pein City


----------



## sauskecute11 (Oct 17, 2008)

of course, i chose the Sasuke one..


----------



## The Uchiha Prodigy (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty neat. A nice change.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 17, 2008)

akatsuki ftw!!! X3


----------



## Divinity- (Oct 17, 2008)

i love the new skin!
but why is there an "f" in the top left corner when I visit Konoha TV?


----------



## Heero (Oct 17, 2008)

Divinity- said:


> i love the new skin!
> but why is there an "f" in the top left corner when I visit Konoha TV?


its just a little bug in one of the templates


----------



## AndrewRogue (Oct 17, 2008)

i seen that f, around the forums too. right in top of the banners. any idea why its there?

lol heero, shouldnt u be modin UR forum? lol


----------



## Moses (Oct 18, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG! I'M IN LOVE WITH THE DAMNED AWESOME SKIN, FOOLS!


----------



## ZEB (Oct 27, 2008)

it's zeb the one and only hi!!!!


----------



## Oyabun2007 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks just a little bit like that Style, doesn't it? 
(Mine, i mean a litttttle bit)


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 30, 2008)

The skin of choice for Pein City.


----------



## smartninja (Nov 2, 2008)

*cool*



Gary said:


> pek        .


cool picture


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. I love it. That Pain guy looks awesome.

It's a nice change. I've had the Sasuke one for so long.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess this is cool but i'm sticking to sasuke


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 2, 2008)

this is a awesome background but it wont stay on mine. it keeps going back to sasuke


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2008)

^you are probably using the skin change thing on the bottom aren't you?

You need to change it in the "Edit Options" menu in your user cp for it to be a permanent change.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2008)

I just read "(contains spoilers for dub watchers)"  
lol It contains spoilers for everywhere besides the manga readers.


----------



## silly (Nov 3, 2008)

Ownage I like it!


----------



## xxAkasunaxx (Nov 3, 2008)

Yay for Akatsuki skin!  *throws cookies to the creators*


----------



## zornedge (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice skin.  My seal of approval has been given withdrawn.

Edit:  There appears to be a bug that displays a white "f" character before the skin is applied.  The "f" is on the top-left of the page.  Please check it out and rectify.

Double edit: This appears to only effect the Naruto Library section.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 3, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^you are probably using the skin change thing on the bottom aren't you?
> 
> You need to change it in the "Edit Options" menu in your user cp for it to be a permanent change.


 ok thanks alot


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Nov 6, 2008)

it's niiiicceeee !!!!!!!!!!!

but i'd like a kakashi skin still ^^ onegaiii


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a question...

There's a Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke skin. Now, there's an Akatsuki skin.

...

Where's Kakashi's skin?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome skin, i really like this one.


----------



## Lethe (Nov 7, 2008)

ooh nice colors


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

best skin ever, there should be a blech one as well though - ichigo bankai


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

or all the espada =D


----------



## KakashiGaiden (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome skins =D They're ownage!
Only thing that's missing is some custom new-old post forum buttons for the Sasuke skin lol


----------



## Halcyon Days (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Skin, great Job guys.


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 8, 2008)

'Tis so pretty pek I loves it pek


----------



## Die Heinii (Nov 8, 2008)

Pure win x]
I'll definitely use it ♥


----------



## th0breathless (Nov 9, 2008)

It's divine. *puurrrsss* 
I'm so using it! pek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 9, 2008)

Hm mabye we should have a Bleach skin as well. Becuase this is kind of a Naruto and Bleach site....We have lots of people who like bleach.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 9, 2008)

This skin is amazing. 5/5!


----------



## PhotoNinja (Nov 11, 2008)

FIVE of FIVE! Awesome!

Very well designed!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

So about that Lee skin...


----------



## Stroev (Nov 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So about that Lee skin...


This. Right here. 

And how 'bout a "group" skin? Like combining OP, Bleach, FMA, JJBA, 20th Century Boys, FT, and other popular ones into a skin.


----------



## Jakashi (Nov 14, 2008)

I would REALLY like a kakashi hatake skin


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats just freaking sweet


----------



## Akaruku (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice Style, I like him very much.
Great Job!


----------



## Skylit (Nov 15, 2008)

The Skin rulz! ;3

6/5


----------



## Soldier (Nov 15, 2008)

Winsome.
9/10


----------



## Gorblax (Nov 16, 2008)

Lee skin would be nice, but what we really need is a GUY skin. After that, Shikamaru.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Nov 18, 2008)

Hinata Skin.

MAKE IT FUCKING HAPPEN


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh wowz, that's awesome!


----------



## Writers Block (Nov 24, 2008)

This skin + DarkBlood theme for FireFox 2 = <3


----------



## Beluga (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool                .


----------



## tabish (Nov 25, 2008)

i will never move off my word.......that is my ninja way


----------



## Livio (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks great, you guys did a nice job.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2008)

tight!


----------



## II xIce (Dec 14, 2008)

it's more than great, it's beautiful i like deidara the most


----------



## Teraldriel (Dec 31, 2008)

It really does look awsome


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 16, 2009)

I use this one. The buttons, skin, hyper links, and palette are really good.


----------



## Peter (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice. 

-switch-


----------



## Vanity (Mar 16, 2009)

lol. I've still been using this skin ever since you guys first uploaded it.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 16, 2009)

And i'm using this skin right now - it looks really badass!


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 16, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite skin


----------



## Kamden (Mar 16, 2009)

This skin is my favorite (though I like the Sakura one too).


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 17, 2009)

This skin is awesome... I'm using it right now.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2009)

Epic skin.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 17, 2009)

i love it shows every one i thk we need a better naruto one sucks bad


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2009)

just tried it ^^.. looks pretty good...
but i must say ... sometimes the content table gets out off the border...
...


----------



## Zelha (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder if we'll get a Kakashi one someday...


----------



## Fonster Mox (Mar 31, 2009)

Hosting some of the theme's images on tinypic apparently was a bad idea... But I just wanted to register the fact that before that happened, I really liked the skin  Even if it is a bit narrow. In fact, now that I think about it it's using less than 50% of the width of my screen :/


----------



## Nightjumper (Mar 31, 2009)

Fix the Akatsuki skin quickly please. It's my favorite.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 31, 2009)

we need more skins tho on here


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

im cool being skinless.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 31, 2009)

why dont they host the images at other places, like photobucket and such, or are the codes from the forum specific?


----------



## Griever (Apr 1, 2009)

I loved the Akatsuki Skin.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think a Sage Naruto skin would be pretty cool.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

Please do a Bleach skin next for Bleach fans here.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 1, 2009)

Please keep Excalibur skin as Soul Eater is way better than Naruto.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

TygerDiago said:


> i agree. we need a grimmjow skin



Yes, that or Bankai Ichigo.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2009)

We need a One Piece skin first. :yu


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

This is *Naruto*forums, you will not be getting any of the said skins.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2009)

Bleach is like family though.:byakuya


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 2, 2009)

what happened? why did you get rid of the akatsuki skin


----------



## Nahima (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay for verity! What about a Hinata one?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 2, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what happened? why did you get rid of the akatsuki skin



Yeah, what the hell guys?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 2, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what happened? why did you get rid of the akatsuki skin


Yeah, where'd it go? D:


----------



## Isaha (Apr 2, 2009)

Put the Akatsuki skin back !


----------



## Chainer (Apr 3, 2009)

They're fixing the Akatsuki skin, so no worries.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 3, 2009)

Thorn said:


> We need a One Piece skin first. :yu



Very much this.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 3, 2009)

_How about a sage mode skin?_


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 3, 2009)

heard of the word spoilers? the akatsuki skin is way far ahead of the anime, if they add sage naruto, it'll spoil everyone who hasn't catched up yet.(lazy bums start reading the manga!)


----------



## horsdhaleine (Apr 3, 2009)

I want the summonings skin. ._.


They're my favorite characters... ._.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> This is *Naruto*forums, you will not be getting any of the said skins.



That's not true; there were other skins in the works form other anime around the time of the Akatsuki skins creation. As a matter of fact, I recall a particular one being very close to being uploaded before Heero became piled down with work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 4, 2009)

Raiden said:


> That's not true; there were other skins in the works form other anime around the time of the Akatsuki skins creation. As a matter of fact, I recall a particular one being very close to being uploaded before Heero became piled down with work.



Hope it is Bleach.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 4, 2009)

Link doesn't work for me  It's just the same old orange skin.


----------



## Laex (Apr 4, 2009)

the link does not work for me either, and its not at the bottom as part of the skins.


----------



## Ephemere (Apr 4, 2009)

I miss it already ;__;


----------



## Even (Apr 4, 2009)

apparently, they're fixing it...

I miss my Akatsuki skin


----------



## Nahima (Apr 4, 2009)

Weep, I miss the variety...


----------



## Major (Apr 6, 2009)

My Akatsuki skin is gone 

Now I have too look at the Sauce every time I sign on *sighs*

Will wait patiently for it to come back


----------



## Kadaobi (Apr 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Link doesn't work for me  It's just the same old orange skin.



Me either T_T

Will they work on new Akatsuki skin or not?  I'm so curious...


----------



## Young-Sasuke (Apr 6, 2009)

What happenend to our beautifull skin


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasuke skin sucks.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2009)

These people are right.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Apr 6, 2009)

...no...Akatsuki skin?  hope the problem gets fixed soon...:3

will there be a gaara skin soon?
or a kiba one!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2009)

well, we could commission team skins to be made.  I mean...people are so tired of single characters....aside from Kabuto.  Isn't there a way to imprint your own skin.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 7, 2009)

Damn, the Akatsuki skin still isn't back online? I thought they would have fixed the problem by now. 


Since we're on the subject of other NF skins.... I'd just like to say how very WONDERFUL it would be to have a skin of Itachi, exclusively. 

Or just a straight up Uchiha skin, with Itachi, Sasuke, Madara, Uchiha uchiwas....anything of that sort.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 8, 2009)

Are there troubles getting the skin back up??? 

Also, there aren't many skins, but if there is a tutorial for them somewhere, NF should hold some sort of skin-making contest or something... then we could get a nice selection going.


----------



## Griever (Apr 11, 2009)

Akatsuki Skin!! Come out, come out wherever you are!! where are you Akatsuki skin?


----------



## Sake (Apr 11, 2009)

Sasuke skin is fail.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2009)

I miss my Akatsuki skin, update please.


----------



## Sin (Apr 13, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Are there troubles getting the skin back up???
> 
> Also, there aren't many skins, but if there is a tutorial for them somewhere, NF should hold some sort of skin-making contest or something... then we could get a nice selection going.


It has more to do with the admins not being able to upload skins than members not being willing to make them.


----------



## Elle (Apr 14, 2009)

Any news on the Akatsuki skin?   My new set is in dire need of those colors .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys, try the "no skin" option .

It's pretty cool. Easy on the eyes too.


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Apr 15, 2009)

The Akatsuki skin needs to be fixed and put back up online quickly.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 15, 2009)

question to mods.



if a forum member designs a legit skin and wants to get it onto the chooses list, how do we go about doing that?

Or is it we can't do that? does all skins have to come from a forum mod?

just curious bc I'm currently learning html and css. I have a few ideas and would like to designs a few skins, but I won't waste the time if I can't get to put it on my page.



just curious, since I know you guys are smarter with all the internet programming tech and you control everything here I wanted to ask.


----------



## Elle (Apr 15, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys, try the "no skin" option .
> 
> It's pretty cool. Easy on the eyes too.



It's still got the 'grey' theme (even though it's lighter) going on which still doesn't look good with a lot of sets :/.  

Have the images been lost to the Akatsuki skin?  What is the hold-up?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd say that it's about time to upgrade the Naruto skin, mainly with a pic of him from the Post-Timeskip. But something tells me that that won't happen for awhile


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> It has more to do with the admins not being able to upload skins than members not being willing to make them.




Unless you can talk the sadmin Mbxx into giving the admins skin editing powers, don't expect anything to be fixed.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 16, 2009)

the akatsuki skin has been off for a while why won't anyone fix it


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 16, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Unless you can talk the sadmin Mbxx into giving the admins skin editing powers, don't expect anything to be fixed.



Why _don't_ they have that ability?  It seems kind of stupid that they don't...


----------



## Federer (Apr 16, 2009)

It is my favourite skin. 

Guess we have to wait.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 16, 2009)

[insert whining post about no akatsuki skin, #169]


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Why _don't_ they have that ability?  It seems kind of stupid that they don't...


he took it away because they didnt put the ads in one of the skins or something like that.


----------



## Uchiha mar (Apr 20, 2009)

i like it =O


----------



## xxLMCDNxx (Apr 20, 2009)

thats boggas if the cant fix it


----------



## JJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Heero said:


> he took it away because they didnt put the ads in one of the skins or something like that.



^Yep and it was unintentional.


----------



## Sen (Apr 21, 2009)

So essentially even if the problem could be fixed by one of the admins, because their powers were taken away, they still couldn't do anything? 

That sucks because I got used to the Akatsuki Skin, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see if the sadmins do anything.


----------



## spikes31 (Apr 21, 2009)

i want akatsuki skin back Sauce skin sucks balls!


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Apr 21, 2009)

...we need skins of all characters!


----------



## Laex (Apr 21, 2009)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> ...we need skins of all characters!


 
yeah, but are you willing to make all the backrounds, themes, icons and such? its hard work just making the banner! and yes i tried to make a banner, a failure


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2009)

I miss my akatsuki skin


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 22, 2009)

^ me too

......


----------



## Aina (Apr 23, 2009)

I do too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 23, 2009)

I want Akatsuki skin back


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 24, 2009)

D:
Is it coming back soon?! D:<
I used it when i first joined then went back to the Orange one,


----------



## Kang (Apr 24, 2009)

wen its gonna be online ?
im missin it so much


----------



## Sen (Apr 24, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Unless you can talk the sadmin Mbxx into giving the admins skin editing powers, don't expect anything to be fixed.



Going by JediJaina's quote, it's pretty unlikely the Akatsuki skin will be back for a very long time unless one of the two sadmins decided to either fix it themselves or give skin editing powers to the amins.  

Therefore I'd get used to the Naruto, Sakura, or No Skin


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2009)

How much money do I pay mbxx to make him give an admin skin powers?


----------



## Felt (Apr 25, 2009)

a bazillion pounds


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2009)

I recommending Pek and holding him as ransom in exchange for admin powers.

You get behind and I push.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 25, 2009)

The admins are like in halfway of remaking it. Be patient...


----------



## Sen (Apr 26, 2009)

But the point is that even if the admins do remake it, they can't upload it


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Apr 26, 2009)

Loved the Akatsuki skin, but it would also be great if you made a Kakashi skin, too, that way we'd have the former Team 7 !


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2009)

Give it back.


----------



## 666 PRAISE JASHIN 666 (Apr 30, 2009)

I really want it back!!!!!


----------



## ragnara (Apr 30, 2009)

Just give everyone the option of using skins saved on their own pc and problems like this are solved for all time. 90% of the time.
Alright this could be a lot of work but it would be worth it.


----------



## Feezy (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha, I suppose it'll come back sooner or later. It's beautifully done.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 12, 2009)

Bring it back


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 12, 2009)

Hey, if the skin's getting fixed anyway, can they remove that infamous "f" in the top left corner?


----------



## Charizard (May 12, 2009)

you see what we need is One Piece skins!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

We need a Vegeta skin.


----------



## Charizard (May 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> We need a Vegeta skin.



DO WANT  !


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Charizard said:


> DO WANT  !



Correction: Majin Vegeta skin.


----------



## firefist (May 13, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Just give everyone the option of using skins saved on their own pc and problems like this are solved for all time. 90% of the time.
> Alright this could be a lot of work but it would be worth it.



woa thats possible?
we could make skins for every anime/manga


----------



## Rakiyo (May 13, 2009)

how come it wont work for me T^T


----------



## Charizard (May 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Correction: Majin Vegeta skin.



DOUBLE DO WANT!


----------



## ninjaneko (May 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> how come it wont work for me T^T


It got deleted  It doesn't work for anyone.



JediJaina said:


> Unless you can talk the sadmin Mbxx into giving the admins skin editing powers, don't expect anything to be fixed.



So..... No one's tried contacting a sadmin yet? 
(Maybe they could restore the who's viewing the thread feature too.)


----------



## Charizard (May 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> It got deleted  It doesn't work for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seriously what happened to that?


----------



## Chainer (May 13, 2009)

_Still_ waiting for Mbxx.


----------



## Taxman (May 13, 2009)

btw, the akatsuki skin wasn't deleted

*I'm using it right now *

but I don't know how to make it an option for people to use again...I'm assuming I can't because I don't even have skin powers.

Rez had skin powers, but I don't know if he still does...and he has computer issues once again.

So either we wait for Rez to fix his computer problems and then find out if he even has skin powers anymore...which if he does, we'll then put the option back and just tell you guys to get firefox and adblock the tinypic.com error messages....or we wait for mbxx.

Maybe we can convince mbxx to give me some more abilities...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2009)

i miss the akatsuki skin 




Darth Nihilus said:


> We need a Vegeta skin.



i really support this


we need a gurren lagann skin too, i would totally make this if i knew that they would upload 



Mbxx come here >_>


----------



## Rampage (May 14, 2009)

majin vegeta skin!!

and goku skin!! lol


----------



## Quelli (May 14, 2009)

Omg! Majin Vegeta Skin FTW!


----------



## TheRealNaruko (May 14, 2009)

/wrists

bring back akatsuki skin!!!


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

Man I can't find what link the Akatsuki skin that Taxman is using.

I know the original is NAM, but I've been changing 7 to all sorts of random numbers consisting of 1, 2, 3 digits, etc.  Maybe it's not even numbers.  I'll find out the correct code somehow though.......maybe.


----------



## VoDe (May 14, 2009)

I want Akatsuki skin back. I want Akatsuki skin back. I want Akatsuki skin back.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2009)

When Mbxx comes back to NF I'll be over 100 years old.

@GsG what do you mean by "code"?


----------



## ninjaneko (May 14, 2009)

Taxman said:


> btw, the akatsuki skin wasn't deleted
> 
> *I'm using it right now *
> 
> ...


Woops, I misunderstood. Thanks Taxman. Here's hoping we can get the Akatsuki skin back.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (May 14, 2009)

Aw was about to try out the skin when I saw this topic. Hope they get it back online soon.


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

I thought even Rez had the Skin powers removed


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> When Mbxx comes back to NF I'll be over 100 years old.
> 
> @GsG what do you mean by "code"?




Link removed

The part of the url link that leads to different parts of the forums and different formats.  In this case the 7.

Like how:  Burial - _Untrue_ leads to the Sakura skin.

Like how changing the number on the end of each subforum leads you to to different subforums.  That's all I'll explain about that since anyone and I'll be attacked.  


Since it's still being used, it could still be up, but just not button accessible so the only other method available to me that I know of would be to type the address link in manually.  Too bad I don't know what that address is though. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

?


----------



## Vanity (May 15, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if it will EVER be fixed.  It has been a long time now.


----------



## Felix (May 15, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it will EVER be fixed.  It has been a long time now.



When was the last time you saw Mbxx or Tazmo online?
They don't give a shit for the skin update either way


----------



## Taxman (May 15, 2009)

Felix said:


> I thought even Rez had the Skin powers removed



Rez didn't have them until April Fool's

What we need to know is if Mbxx only allowed him to keep it for april fool's.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 15, 2009)

Taxman said:


> Rez didn't have them until April Fool's
> 
> What we need to know is if Mbxx only allowed him to keep it for april fool's.



And you can't find out from Ronzer himself because he is having computer issues or something?

Because otherwise couldn't he just go ahead and use the powers if he had them?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

By the time Mbxx is back the Ragnarok will have appeared.


----------



## Isaha (May 15, 2009)

I go on hunger strike. I want my Akatsuki skin back. Plz.


----------



## ☆ (May 15, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> majin vegeta skin!!
> 
> and goku skin!! lol



DB was awesome until the new movie came out.
They picked a white guy to play Goku?  Is it because Asians arent good enough? 

Anyway, I`ll also go on the hunger strike.
Akatsiku skin before one of your forum member dies.


----------



## Mai (May 16, 2009)

Akatsuki skin plz


----------



## Taxman (May 16, 2009)

> And you can't find out from Ronzer himself because he is having computer issues or something?



*points to nose*

Though it looks like he may have gotten it fixed, only problem now is him actually staying on long enough to see the question 



> Because otherwise couldn't he just go ahead and use the powers if he had them?



well, he's been trying to upload the files that went down onto the actual server, he keeps getting an error, and he keeps missing the posts where we say that we can just tell you guys to get firefox and get adblock.  Though, he may have seen it and doesn't like that solution 

So he probably won't give us an answer until he gets an answer from Mbxx as to what the error is when uploading to the server

(Yes, HR is basically the internet form of the novel Catch-22)


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2009)

update :0...i had hope that the skin would return >:


----------



## Felix (May 16, 2009)

Mbxx is online
Someone get his lazy ass to give Skining powers to the Admins back again


----------



## Sen (May 16, 2009)

It would be nice if he'd read our requests since I'm sure pretty much everyone would like for the admins to have skin editing powers so we could get the Akatsuki Skin back and maybe get a new one one day as well.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2009)

This is getting rather absurd. Someone needs to take affirmitive action, and do what is necessary to put it back up again.



Otherwise, I say we stage a coup.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 21, 2009)

Everyday we don't have the akatsuki skin. Another puppy sheds another tear.

From what I gather only one admin has the power to fix the skin?


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

Why was the skin removed?


----------



## Damoss (May 21, 2009)

How are people having so much trouble enabling this skin again, I'll host it if Admins want to, just get it back!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2009)

When I come on to NF, I want to look at Akatsuki not this Orange shit I got on right now.


----------



## ragnara (May 21, 2009)

omg it's back. This made my day.


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Why was the skin removed?



Tinypic error image all over the forum.  We had to ask Mbxx if we could host the images that went down on the actual server.  Then we had to try and get one of the current admins to actually have skin powers again.  When Rez got the power to edit skins, he kept getting an error when uploading the images that went down.  Thus, it was removed _as an option_ due to "maintenance".  It was put on the backburner since we never figured out the cause of the error.  However, since people with firefox or something with adblock can just block the thinypic error message (skin looks fine when you just remove the images), we finally got a hold of Rez long enough to just put it back as an option for you guys to use...tinypic error messages and all.



> How are people having so much trouble enabling this skin again


well...when you only have one admin with skin powers (not including the sadmins who wouldn't do it anyway)...and that one admin has computer issues and, in comparison to some of the other admins, is not as active...can you see what could cause this "trouble"?


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2009)

Why does it look like this? 

Click


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2009)

Oh no, tinypic-error for me too

edit:^^ yep, ad-block....I forgot about it...


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2009)

Peter said:


> Why does it look like this?
> 
> Click



*cough*

read my post before yours

*cough*


----------



## ragnara (May 21, 2009)

The akatsuki skin looks fine with the "no skin" on. No errors whatsoever.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 21, 2009)

I'm fine with Sasuke and Akatsuke skin at least


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

OH GAWD I HAVE THE TINY PIC ERRORS!


----------



## ragnara (May 21, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> OH GAWD I HAVE THE TINY PIC ERRORS!



Use the no skin usergroup with the akatsuki skin. There are no errors that way.


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

ragnara said:


> Use the no skin usergroup with the akatsuki skin. There are no errors that way.



Thank you. 
:ho


----------



## Isaha (May 21, 2009)

^ Me too. But at least, my beloved header and red clouds are back 

Edit : I spoke too soon. It makes my web browsing hang. D:


----------



## Felix (May 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> Tinypic error image all over the forum.  We had to ask Mbxx if we could host the images that went down on the actual server.  Then we had to try and get one of the current admins to actually have skin powers again.  When Rez got the power to edit skins, he kept getting an error when uploading the images that went down.  Thus, it was removed _as an option_ due to "maintenance".  It was put on the backburner since we never figured out the cause of the error.  However, since people with firefox or something with adblock can just block the thinypic error message (skin looks fine when you just remove the images), we finally got a hold of Rez long enough to just put it back as an option for you guys to use...tinypic error messages and all.
> 
> well...when you only have one admin with skin powers (not including the sadmins who wouldn't do it anyway)...and that one admin has computer issues and, in comparison to some of the other admins, is not as active...can you see what could cause this "trouble"?



Instead of uploading the skin elements back into the forum since it's giving errors.
Why don't you host them back at Tinypic?
Heero can give the skin elements back again


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2009)

> Instead of uploading the skin elements back into the forum since it's giving errors.
> Why don't you host them back at Tinypic?
> Heero can give the skin elements back again


well I think we would get the same error when we go to save the changes.  Other than that, we'd prefer not to use tinypic again so we aren't met with this again.

Though, again, if we can somehow talk mbxx giving me skin powers, I would be able to look into things alot more often than Rez


----------



## Felix (May 21, 2009)

Taxman said:


> well I think we would get the same error when we go to save the changes.  Other than that, we'd prefer not to use tinypic again so we aren't met with this again.
> 
> *Though, again, if we can somehow talk mbxx giving me skin powers, I would be able to look into things alot more often than Rez*




Make him an offer he cannot refuse


----------



## T3h cr0w (May 21, 2009)

....It's.....A....Peice of...Perfection!


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2009)

ragnara said:


> The akatsuki skin looks fine with the "no skin" on. No errors whatsoever.



Yep, you're right. I joined the "No Skin" usergroup and now I have no problems whatsoever.

Ad-block on Firefox wasn't working.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2009)

Oh my friend, how I've missed you. pek

Where do I apply for the "No Skin" usergroup so the error messages dissappear?


----------



## ragnara (May 21, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh my friend, how I've missed you. pek
> 
> Where do I apply for the "No Skin" usergroup so the error messages dissappear?



Where all the other usergroups are:

Anti Tobi=Obito FC


----------



## Fireball (May 21, 2009)

akatsuki skin is back


----------



## zornedge (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for bringing this one back.  I missed it terribly.  

The "No Skin" usergroup tip also works well.


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2009)

I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is basically back up 

The downside is the tinypic image errors appear even with the No Skin option when I'm browsing the front page and in a few other places like profiles (since the No Skin doesn't really apply there).  Hopefully that can be fixed soon, but I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is somewhat back  <3

Edit:  I went through and adblocked the 4 tinypic images that were the problem and now the skin (without the No Skin group even) is working perfectly for me. :3

If people are curious, I had to block
here

here


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for the links, Julie! 

That helped me a lot.


----------



## Damoss (May 22, 2009)

Taxman said:


> Tinypic error image all over the forum.  We had to ask Mbxx if we could host the images that went down on the actual server.  Then we had to try and get one of the current admins to actually have skin powers again.  When Rez got the power to edit skins, he kept getting an error when uploading the images that went down.  Thus, it was removed _as an option_ due to "maintenance".  It was put on the backburner since we never figured out the cause of the error.  However, since people with firefox or something with adblock can just block the thinypic error message (skin looks fine when you just remove the images), we finally got a hold of Rez long enough to just put it back as an option for you guys to use...tinypic error messages and all.
> 
> well...when you only have one admin with skin powers (not including the sadmins who wouldn't do it anyway)...and that one admin has computer issues and, in comparison to some of the other admins, is not as active...can you see what could cause this "trouble"?




Eh, I suppose.. So why not give other admins skin powers to avoid this again in the future?


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2009)

> Eh, I suppose.. So why not give other admins skin powers to avoid this again in the future?


The two people who can grant skin powers (Tazmo and MBxx) don't trust the rest of us 

especially now that we've been blamed for past instances of screw ups when it comes to skin powers when more admins _did _have them.  Before we talked Mbxx into giving Reznor skin powers on April Fools', three other admins _had _skin powers and they were removed shortly after the Akatsuki skin was first put up.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 22, 2009)

Taxman said:


> Though, again, if we can somehow talk mbxx giving me skin powers, I would be able to look into things alot more often than Rez



GETTING POWER HUNGRY YOU IZ?!?!?1 

But seriously, I think you or Goobs sorely need those powers


----------



## Elle (May 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is basically back up
> 
> The downside is the tinypic image errors appear even with the No Skin option when I'm browsing the front page and in a few other places like profiles (since the No Skin doesn't really apply there).  Hopefully that can be fixed soon, but I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is somewhat back  <3
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this info, Juli ~ I'm so glad to have this back!!


----------



## Aphrodite (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Sen now i can use the akatsuki skin too


----------



## Jesus (May 26, 2009)

Effing awesome, adblock completely solves the tinypic problem. Thanks Sen, I would never have tried it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks Sen

but I've gotten to like the No skin feature


----------



## Ema Skye (May 28, 2009)

How do you use adblock?


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

Well first, it doesn't come with firefox so you need to download it.  <--Also, if you look at that page, there are actually screencaps that show you how to use it.

Then, once you have it, there is a red stop sign that says ABP in the upper right corner in your firefox browser, and you can use that to open up the panel at the bottom (go to the front page of NF and say "open blockable items," then go through the list and block the 4 images I listed.  It shouldn't be too hard to find since there are only about 5 tinypic pictures (one is also the sparkles, so don't block that one).


----------



## Profound (May 29, 2009)

I like the Akatsuki skin but am I the only one who sees a deleted Tiny Pic image in the background?


----------



## Tayuya (May 29, 2009)

I see it too... please fix.


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

Tayuya said:


> I see it too... please fix.





Profound said:


> I like the Akatsuki skin but am I the only one who sees a deleted Tiny Pic image in the background?



Look at the posts above you
Jeez


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

Sen said:


> Well first, it doesn't come with firefox so you need to download it.  <--Also, if you look at that page, there are actually screencaps that show you how to use it.
> 
> Then, once you have it, there is a red stop sign that says ABP in the upper right corner in your firefox browser, and you can use that to open up the panel at the bottom (go to the front page of NF and say "open blockable items," then go through the list and block the 4 images I listed.  It shouldn't be too hard to find since there are only about 5 tinypic pictures (one is also the sparkles, so don't block that one).



Thanks Julie, but one more thing, there are still Tinypic pictures covering up the title/border is there any way to get rid of those?


----------



## Elle (May 29, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Thanks Julie, but one more thing, there are still Tinypic pictures covering up the title/border is there any way to get rid of those?



Julie lists the Tinypic images below that need to be adblocked to correct the display issues.  Works quite beauteously XD.




Sen said:


> I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is basically back up
> 
> The downside is the tinypic image errors appear even with the No Skin option when I'm browsing the front page and in a few other places like profiles (since the No Skin doesn't really apply there).  Hopefully that can be fixed soon, but I'm glad the Akatsuki Skin is somewhat back  <3
> 
> ...


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I adblocked all of the URL but this is what I'm still seeing :


----------



## Elle (May 29, 2009)

^_^ You sure you got all four images adblocked?.    I had to hit the refresh button before closing it out to get two of the four images (both the background ones) to show as blocked.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

I realized that one of them still wasn't blocked, thanks Elle


----------



## Elle (May 29, 2009)

^_^ oh good - glad you got it fixed XD.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for giving me my godly skin back. 

The puppies also rejoice and thank you.


----------



## Venerek (May 31, 2009)

???? ??????))) ? ??? ??????? ? ??? ?? ????????)))) ???????? ? ???? ?? ???? ??????... ?? ???? ??????? ????? ?????? ??? ????? ^_______^ ???????? ???? ?? ????????? ???????)


----------



## Venerek (May 31, 2009)

А кстати давайте дружить *-* я анимешница ^____^


----------



## Talvius (Jun 1, 2009)

ok so i know i have to adblock. but the thing is im a complete noob and i have no idea what adblocking is. so i need help.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 1, 2009)

^ go  to install adblock as an add-on to firefox... (don't forget to restart firefox once you're done installing)

then go to 'Tools' menu and click 'Add-ons' ...
make sure you're on the 'Extensions' tab and then select 'Ablock plus' ....then click on 'options'
select 'My ad-blocking Rules' and click on 'Add filter'...
now just copy paste one of the url that Sen provided ( i.e. one source among others)

do the same for the other three image links and you're done...


----------



## Talvius (Jun 1, 2009)

NIce thx alot dude!


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 2, 2009)

It doesn't work for me come up with (Image Missing)?


----------



## Robin (Jun 2, 2009)

It worked!


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad it's working again for people 



solidspartan117 said:


> It doesn't work for me come up with (Image Missing)?



What part isn't working?  Could you take a screenshot or something?


----------



## itachi_uchiha666 (Jun 2, 2009)

There a borders around things that say image is missing on the entire background.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, mine is the same? Just comes up image missing around the outline


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by outline, it would be helpful to see a screenshot or something really 

Are you sure you blocked the exact 4 images?  One of them is a background panel, so you need to block that one as well.


----------



## Zelha (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if the NoScript addon helps... *tries*

Nope, it's still the same.

*installing Adblock*


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2009)

i installed the addblock and it worked.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmm worked perfect for me


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it me but "TINYPIC - This picture has been moved or deleted" kinda doesn't fit well. DX

OK, I've read posts above, but I'm still clueless about what to do. Some program? Why don't you guys jsut remove that picture? :/ Now we all gotta get new program and do complicated things... >_<


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats this Addblock thing you speak of?


----------



## TwelveGauge (Jun 4, 2009)

What's with all the TinyPic error messages?


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 4, 2009)

TwelveGauge said:


> What's with all the TinyPic error messages?



Have no idea, I read the messages above, but I still don't get anything


----------



## Zelha (Jun 4, 2009)

Raph: The error can be removed by installing the Adblock addon on the Firefox browser. Alas, I do not know if this can be corrected on IE.


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2009)

*First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.

1. Get Firefox link
2. Download Adblock Add-on 
3. 





Zero x said:


> Go to 'Tools' menu and click 'Add-ons' ...
> make sure you're on the 'Extensions' tab and then select 'Ablock plus' ....then click on 'options'
> select 'My ad-blocking Rules' and click on 'Add filter'...
> now just copy paste one of the url that Sen provided ( i.e. link)
> ...



You must block *all four* of these images for it to work perfectly:
link

link


If you guys don't understand this process, you could PM me or it might just be easier to use the Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura skin


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys it works perfect lol


----------



## Watchman (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey, I used the adblock thing, but it seems to have blocked all images from Tinypic altogether. Is there any way to reverse this?


----------



## Chainer (Jun 5, 2009)

If you're using Firefox, go to tools -> options -> content tab. You'll see two buttons that both say 'Exceptions...'. Click the bottom one. Unblock as necessary, and then follow Sen's instructions on the last (I think?) page.


----------



## RupertGriffin (Jun 6, 2009)

Sen said:


> *First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.


Do you realize that, by telling people what browser to use, you're almost as bad as Microsoft? Especially because firefox is not the only browser out there that can do this, nor is it the fastest, or most full featured, or any of those things. It's just a popular browser. That's it.


> 1. Get Firefox link
> 2. Download Adblock Add-on
> 3.
> 
> ...



In Opera 9.6 (a browser that is faster than firefox, and comes with waayyy more features built in):

Go to tools -> Advanced -> Blocked Content and add those URLs.

You can also attempt to right click on problematic images and click "block content".

Note that there are still some tinypic logos at the very top around the banner. It's annoying, but it doesn't actually get in the way.


----------



## Sen (Jun 6, 2009)

The method that I know only works on firefox, therefore that is why I said you need firefox  

Obviously since there are other methods though, it's good that you decided to post and inform people about their options   Granted by telling people Opera is better, you're doing the exact same thing you just criticized me for


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 6, 2009)

RupertGriffin said:


> Go to tools -> Advanced -> Blocked Content and add those URLs.
> 
> You can also attempt to right click on problematic images and click "block content".
> 
> Note that there are still some tinypic logos at the very top around the banner. It's annoying, but it doesn't actually get in the way.




Well i added those 2 URLs in the block content





and then restarted opera and now i don't see any tinypic logos anymore not even on top.


----------



## vicious knight (Jun 7, 2009)

hi everyone...i am new...


----------



## rac585 (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome Vicious

So, are these broken images being reupped


----------



## RupertGriffin (Jun 7, 2009)

Sen said:


> The method that I know only works on firefox, therefore that is why I said you need firefox
> 
> Obviously since there are other methods though, it's good that you decided to post and inform people about their options   Granted by telling people Opera is better, you're doing the exact same thing you just criticized me for


You're kind of right. I didn't mean to imply that Opera was flat-out better, simply that it was generally faster, and had many more features built in. But obviously, whichever one you want is fine. There's also Safari, Google Chrome, Konqueror... And a bunch of other junk.



Dokiz1 said:


> Well i added those 2 URLs in the block content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is working right again too. Just needed to restart it.


----------



## NoGameData (Jun 8, 2009)

You can download adblock for IE here: Soldier

Though I only reccomend this for someone expirienced in HTML/XML, It's a little complicated. Otherwise, Firefox is your best bet.


----------



## AkiraDono (Jun 11, 2009)

Sen said:


> *First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.
> 
> 1. Get Firefox link
> 2. Download Adblock Add-on
> ...



nice tip... tnx


----------



## sasukeeee (Jun 11, 2009)

oh yeh themse   only 

thank u


----------



## dope (Jun 12, 2009)

doesnt this forum have an admin.
why dont they just fix it :P



EDIT:


Taxman said:


> Tinypic error image all over the forum.  We had to ask Mbxx if we could host the images that went down on the actual server.  Then we had to try and get one of the current admins to actually have skin powers again.  When Rez got the power to edit skins, he kept getting an error when uploading the images that went down.  Thus, it was removed _as an option_ due to "maintenance".  It was put on the backburner since we never figured out the cause of the error.  However, since people with firefox or something with adblock can just block the thinypic error message (skin looks fine when you just remove the images), we finally got a hold of Rez long enough to just put it back as an option for you guys to use...tinypic error messages and all.
> 
> well...when you only have one admin with skin powers (not including the sadmins who wouldn't do it anyway)...and that one admin has computer issues and, in comparison to some of the other admins, is not as active...can you see what could cause this "trouble"?



how unfortunate :|


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

Sen said:


> *First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.
> 
> 1. Get Firefox link
> 2. Download Adblock Add-on
> ...



I didn't think this was even possible.  Awesomeness. I miss the Akatsuki Skin so much. So happy I can use it now. pek


----------



## Ghai (Jun 14, 2009)

wtf.. why is there all this tinypic bs..


----------



## florgmed (Jun 15, 2009)

yo im new here and AKATSUKI RULEZ


----------



## Sake (Jun 16, 2009)

Why are people still posting here?


----------



## abcd (Jun 16, 2009)

Kazzie said:


> Why are people still posting here?



Same to u


----------



## Sake (Jun 16, 2009)

kirthiabcd said:


> Same to u



This is my first second post


----------



## florgmed (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah...........be happy this is my second one to


----------



## Sake (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## supergenin115 (Jun 20, 2009)

> diedara


jaj trapny


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 20, 2009)

*I installed adblock and blocked the four images, but I'm still getting tinypic errors. Granted they're not behind the banner anymore, but those are the only ones that are gone.

Is there something I'm missing? *


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 21, 2009)

I would just like to announce that I've made the lower case "_f_" in the upper left corner of the skin into my *Sekrit Base*.

That is all.


----------



## nokolovesyou (Jun 21, 2009)

wow,...........


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the tip Julie <3


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Jul 3, 2009)

Not sure if this has been noted yet.. but the Akatsuki skin has a lot of broken TinyPic images on it.. x__x I think most of them are dead, except for the actual header banner.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2009)

EmoliciousSasuke said:


> Not sure if this has been noted yet.. but the Akatsuki skin has a lot of broken TinyPic images on it.. x__x I think most of them are dead, except for the actual header banner.



It's been mentioned before and it's been like that for months.  I wonder if it will ever be fixed.


----------



## Sen (Jul 4, 2009)

But actually, as long as you block the four tinypic images (listed on the last couple of pages), then the Akatsuki Skin works fine 

I only know how to block it with firefox, but apparently you can block it on other browsers as well.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 4, 2009)

Wait has that big Tobi head been there this whole time?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 4, 2009)

Sen said:


> But actually, as long as you block the four tinypic images (listed on the last couple of pages), then the Akatsuki Skin works fine
> 
> I only know how to block it with firefox, but apparently you can block it on other browsers as well.



I don't know how to block.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 5, 2009)

KY, just go to the firefox addons website and download adblocker  then you can block stuff. 

I had that on my old computer then transferred my stuff from firefox to this firefox... everything that was adblocked can't be un-blocked. Like ED for instance


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for this skin thingy, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Espada_Uno (Jul 7, 2009)

... woah


Ive been here over a year and I never seen a thread about the forums skin ...


woooaaahhh!!!


----------



## Bill (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG, finally! Too bad it needs to needs fixed.. D:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 20, 2009)

Bluebella said:


> KY, just go to the firefox addons website and download adblocker  then you can block stuff.
> 
> I had that on my old computer then transferred my stuff from firefox to this firefox... everything that was adblocked can't be un-blocked. Like ED for instance



Thanks! It works perfectly now.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

it keeps saying that the images are deleted on tinypic.....


----------



## Elle (Jul 20, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> it keeps saying that the images are deleted on tinypic.....



Heya ~ Sen's post below should just be 'stickied' on every page of this thread LOL (too bad that's not possible ).



Sen said:


> *First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.
> 
> 1. Get Firefox
> 2. Download Adblock Add-on
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 20, 2009)

well that sux.....i use Google Chrome


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jul 20, 2009)

Hehe.. thanks for the Adblocker tip.
I'd think to do that [thought I had it], but I didn't have it!


----------



## Elle (Jul 20, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> well that sux.....i use Google Chrome



You can easily use Firefox just access NF, if you really want to use the Akatsuki skin.    I use several different browsers, depending on what I'm doing XD.


----------



## BigHazz (Sep 6, 2009)

I use FireFox as my browser when accessing NF and the Akatsuki skin I had the same problem and thanks to elle for pasting Sen's quote I figured out how to bloke the tinypic ads:

Make sure you have Adblock installed and active.

Right-click on one of the Tinypic ads and select: *Adblock Plus: Block Image*

Then a window called *Add Adblock Plus: Filter Rule*

Select: *|screenshots*

Press *Add Filter

Refresh page* and it should be working fine.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2009)

^ thanks for that.


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2009)

Uhhhhh I'm Older. How do I gain access to the Bath House


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2009)

go to your control pannel and group memberships.


----------



## ninjafreak1 (Sep 7, 2009)

what happens to naruto when madara uchiha is dead becuase he was pretty much the start of the series by releasing the kyuubi and haveing it sealed in naruto. What are they going to do start a whole new story line up.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Sep 14, 2009)

At least on my comp, everything but the Akatsuki banner up top is displaying a bunch of images saying "tinypic,  this image has been moved or deleted".


----------



## phatuis (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, the category images, images up the top and down the bottom.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 14, 2009)

oh man, they gotta fix it, cause its the coolest skin of the forums.
all the rest cant compare to the awesomeness of this one.


----------



## Golden Devil (Sep 14, 2009)

i don't think they will since they obviously don't read this thread


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, Akatsuki Skin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2009)

Golden Devil said:


> i don't think they will since they obviously don't read this thread



Not true. 

People have approached the admins and even Tazmo about getting it fixed. Admins just have fallen short of promises. It happens.

Should be fixed randomly one day.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 14, 2009)

is it fixed already? its my fave skin and im using orange since its broken


----------



## Elle (Sep 15, 2009)

Members don't read the thread either... XD.  This has been fixed [for Firefox] for a long time.  Sen's post below should be stickied somewhere.




Sen said:


> *First, this only works on firefox*, therefore you must download and install firefox (it's a different internet browser from Internet Explorer and it works better overall, so you should download it anyways.
> 
> 1. Get Firefox
> 2. Download Adblock Add-on
> ...


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

so i clicked the skin in ie not knowing it was broken. how do I go back?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2009)

Quick Links--->Edit Options--->Scroll to the bottom of the page

Option to change skins should be in the bottom right hand corner. Save the changes and that should do it.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank so much. I tried looking but not used to the layout.


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 19, 2009)

When are you guys planning to fix the Akatsuki skin?


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2009)

^_^ You'll find the reference for the work around for the Tinypic issue in my last post on this page.


----------



## Ruf (Oct 3, 2009)

bug_ninja said:


> When are you guys planning to fix the Akatsuki skin?



Yeah, I was wondering that myself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 4, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ You'll find the reference for the work around for the Tinypic issue in my last post on this page.



lol                                                             .


----------



## Sen (Oct 4, 2009)

It's sad how when Elle reposts it and references it, it's still ignored  

Although I admit, I would like the skin fixed so when I use a browser besides firefox then I can still use the Akatsuki skin.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2009)

In terms of the skin _actually being fixed_, Reznor tried and had some problems. I'll see if I can ask him again.

For now, Sen's idea has to suffice.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 19, 2009)

Reznor fixed it


----------



## Felix (Oct 19, 2009)

It's not totally fixed, but it's now usable without Adblock
Everyone thank Reznor


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the fix.

Could still use an orange skin update!


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 19, 2009)

Good skin was fixed, anyway I've never changed it xD


----------



## Jesus (Oct 20, 2009)

so that evil f is finally gone for good? 


edit: wait no I can still see it


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2009)

Akatsuki skin, fuck yeah!


----------



## UmWhatever (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay.  Using now.


----------



## Atsuro (Oct 22, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, Akatsuki FINALLY! I am going to miss you Sasuke skin. ;_:


----------



## yaro39 (Oct 23, 2009)

Omg INSANE skin love it!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 23, 2009)

Yaaay! I _love_ the new skin. DD
[WHO DOESN'T?! ]


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 23, 2009)

Jesus said:


> so that evil f is finally gone for good?
> 
> 
> edit: wait no I can still see it


I'm glad it's been fixed b/c I was using the crap outta the Sasuke skin.



Atsuro said:


> FUCK YEAH, Akatsuki FINALLY! I am going to miss you Sasuke skin. ;_:


Me, too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2009)

fck yearghj it was about time! WOHOOOOO!

we need a kirigakure skin sometime in the future.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2009)

Skin looks good, but I'm already used to having no skin


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 24, 2009)

holy shit


----------



## Limited (Oct 24, 2009)

I love it, thanks a bunch


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 24, 2009)

The icon on this thread reminds me of this:  / 

XDDD


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 25, 2009)

The new skin is amazing, im new to the forum. And im already impressed by the wide variety of themes/skins.


----------



## Rima (Feb 12, 2010)

Using this one.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2010)

this ones the best so far to me, i always use it


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2010)

This skin is awesome!!


----------



## Cheia (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, I tried every skin and this is the one I like the most. Awesome job.


----------



## oron1995 (May 24, 2010)

thank you !


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 25, 2010)

Truly awesome job. 

I love this skin, one of the best currently in my opinion.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 26, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Orxon (May 26, 2010)

Good stuff.


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2010)

I love it. =D


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (May 27, 2010)

Using it since it goes the gret along with my avatar and sig. Only second to the standard orange theme.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

This is an Epic Skin .. I Love It !

*Using it *


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Jun 6, 2010)

AWESOME!! xD


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Jun 21, 2010)

thank ya, thank ya. Using the Sasuke Skin. =]


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2010)

We should have an Akatsuki V2 with this banner 

With a silver, white, gray, red theme.


----------



## bobina30 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everyone im new here...


----------



## Arsya J (Nov 11, 2010)

Wowwww. I Think The Skin Rocks.  Waiting For More Skins Soon. Specially For Zetsu


----------



## gaolin100 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## MihaiJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeap, I also like it.. The colors are very well chosen!


----------



## The Red Skull (Aug 4, 2011)

Why don't the links to the skin work?


----------



## dream (Aug 5, 2011)

The Red Skull said:


> Why don't the links to the skin work?



Because the URL was changed for the forums and nobody bothered to change this yet.

The following is the correct URL for the Akatsuki Skin.



The best way to change skins however is to scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and look at the bottom left.  There should be a drop-down box that will show what skin you are using, Orange/Sasuke/etc, click on it and then choose whatever skin you want.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 6, 2011)

The Akatsuki skin looks okay, But I think this would be a better picture.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2011)

>I told the skin creator how to design it.

We could only use pictures where we had the artists consent. Had I seen that picture, I probably wouldn't have been able to locate the artists. 

, but ended up going with the manga panel.

That's a great fanart btw. It clearly shows the faces of all members .


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 6, 2011)

Exactly why we can't use it -- Hidan is visible.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 6, 2011)

Raiden said:


> , but ended up going with the manga panel.
> 
> That's a great fanart btw. It clearly shows the faces of all members .



That would have been the perfect banner.


----------



## kladarakun (Dec 27, 2012)

akatsuki the best


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jan 10, 2013)

the Akatsuiki banner is pretty cool. The right side definitely made feel a bit nostalgic for when they are all alive


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 26, 2013)

Great skin, will be using this for awhile.


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2013)

Akatsuki skin is shit now. Still fucked up.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember using this skin then it was all glitchy. Plus Hidan's face is covered.

There needs to be a new akatsuki skin that has the slick design updated Naruto Forums had.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything should be fine now I believe but I might have missed some things while I was working on the fix.  If there are any problems still remaining please let me know.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 24, 2013)

It seems to be working.


----------



## Xin (Sep 24, 2013)

That's cool, thanks. 

The only still broken image I found was the user_offline image: 



with a link to imageftw.com: ttp://imageftw.com/uploads/20080903//user_offline.gif


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2013)

Xin said:


> That's cool, thanks.
> 
> The only still broken image I found was the user_offline image:
> 
> ...



I'm aware of it and have asked Reznor to fix it.


----------



## Solace (Sep 24, 2013)

Cool beans


----------



## Xin (Sep 28, 2013)

Where is my beloved "f" in the corner? 

Is it gone?


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 22, 2014)

Are we ever going to see this skin again?


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2014)

It's all up to Tazmo.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 23, 2014)

Kahvehane said:


> Are we ever going to see this skin again?



You can still use the Akatsuki skin more or less now. .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 17, 2014)

What happen to the Atkasuki skin? 

Nevermind, fixed it but the Atkasuki banner isn't showing up, the skin banners are?


----------

